# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Izazov za mame vrištalice

## Sramežljiva

Ako mislite (poput mene) da je loše urlati na djecu, a ne možete si pomoći kad situacija izmakne kontroli, biste li mi se pridružile kada bih vam predložila da, recimo, sljedeći tjedan bude "Tjedan bez vikanja" i da svakodnevno podijelimo svoja iskustva ovdje na forumu?

Recimo, počnemo čvrstom odlukom da od ponedjeljka do nedjelje nećemo povisiti glas na svoju djecu. (Hm, a na muža?!   :Grin:  ) I onda napišemo koju riječ o svojim iskustvima, ohrabrimo se međusobno i sl.; svakodnevno ili tek na kraju, prema potrebi. 

Negdje sam pročitala da su za promjenu ponašanja potrebna tri tjedna "vježbe", ali to mi se zasad čini kao prevelik zalogaj. Ajmo mi za početak na tjedan dana! Mislim, ako ima još koja vrištalica...

 :Unsure:

----------


## makita

Ja sam danas svom starijem objašnjavala kako mama viče kad izgubi strpljenje a kako oni mali mogu nas naučiti da manje vičemo...i rekla sam mu da me slobodno upozori kadizgubim busulu da me spust na zemlju. A ne bi smjela ni zanemarit i vlastitu samokontrolu 8)

----------


## kahna

Evo nisam vrištalica, ali ću vas podržati.
Šogorica mi je strašna vrištalica/(blaže) vikalica i srce me boli kada ju čujem odozgora.
Eto, za sve vaše kikiće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da im se uheka odmore  :Grin:

----------


## NatasaM...

dobra akcija
ja toliko urlam da me djeca vise ne cuju
nedavno mi je Leda rekla da sam joj draga jer nikad ne vicem   :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

Sramežljiva   :Love:  
Opet pohvale temi.

I'm in. (smijem li tako reći?)
PS: ja sad nekih tjedan dana nisam povisila ton, pa...izdržat ću još malo ako treba  :Grin:

----------


## limunada

Ja vas svim srcem podržavam iz perspektive djeteta na koje je jedan roditelj vikao (u mom slučaju otac). Hvale vrijedna akcija Sramežljiva.  :D 
Vibram da se čim više roditelja pridruži. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mis-pis

Evo i mene. Od ponedjeljka.  :Grin:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Uf, ajmo probati   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## jerry

I ja se pridruzujem. Premda znam kako je kad netko vice na tebe, ponekad si jednostavno ne mogu pomoci. Takoder imam osjecaj a ponekad vec toliko vicem da me sincic vise uopce ne cuje.
Svaka cast na odabiru teme, Sramezljiva!   :Smile:  
Ajmo od ponedjeljka!

----------


## Vishnja

Pridruzujem se.  Doduse, vicem retko, al' kad izgubim kontrolu... br....

----------


## Ana :-)

Nije da baš urlam i vrištim, ali se zna desiti  :Grin:  .

Tako da se i ja pridružujem

Kada počinjemo?

----------


## thalia

ja sam mislila da sam jedina uraltorica na planetu. sad mi je lakše...

----------


## katajina

Evo još jedne urlačice. Počela sam učiti kćer da me zamoli da je ne vičem...

----------


## Vlvl

Primaju li se i mame velikih?
Ja vičem rijetko ali prilično redovito. Meni je okidač bezobraština ili povišeni ton starijeg klinca. Kad on nešto glasno i ljuto prokomentira, ja skočim: NE VIČI!  :/ a on meni Pa ti vičeš, ne ja.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Već sam si mislila da moram promijenit taktiku. Možda da počnem šaptati?   :Wink:

----------


## Bipsić

nažalost, i ja spadam u ovu skupinu, tak da vam se pridružujem ...

----------


## AdioMare

Ja vrištim jer ne želim tući. :/ 
Tri tjedna? Probala sam s čokoladom, pa nije išlo. No, nemam što izgubiti: zalog je mali naspram dobiti.
Eto me u vrsti!  :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

Uh, kud baš idući tjedan, bit ću u pms-u.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Prošli mjesec na moru, taman pred Janin rođendan, toliko sam u jednom navratu poludila, zaista mi se zacrnilo pred očima, urlala sam kao nikada do tada. Osjećala sam se poslije ko zadnje smeće.   :Sad:  

Veselim se dijelu mjeseca kad nemam pms jer tad bez beda hendlam Janu, savršeno nam je. Ali kako se bliži M, tako valjda i MM dobije pms pa u zboru vičemo jedni na druge.  :/ 

Bit će to pravi izazov idući tjedan.

Sramežljiva   :Kiss:   za temu!

----------


## mali karlo

evo i ja se pridružujem  :Embarassed:  

nadam se da ćemo sve skupa uspjeti

 :Love:

----------


## mikka

i ja se pridruzujem, iako sam puuno bolja nego oko kraja trudnoce i prvih 2 mjeseca k. zivota. uhvatila sam samu sebe da stvarno imam vise strpljenja, valjda sam si preslozila prioritete.

ali sto jes da jes, i dalje znam vikati, i na njega i na malu.

tako da--count me in.

----------


## thalia

> Ja vrištim jer ne želim tući. :/


ovo i ja ovako   :Sad:

----------


## Jelka

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja vrištim jer ne želim tući. :/ 
> 
> 
> ovo i ja ovako


Ma i ja, ali nekako, hvala Bogu, u glavi mi totalna blokada za udaranje.

Iako urlanje nije puno različito.  :/

----------


## AdioMare

> Iako urlanje nije puno različito.  :/


Znaš da sam se često puta pitala je li moguće da je gore sekundu ju pecnuti po dupetu nego urlati par minuta? :/

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iako urlanje nije puno različito.  :/
> 
> 
> Znaš da sam se često puta pitala je li moguće da je gore sekundu ju pecnuti po dupetu nego urlati par minuta? :/


Hm, vidjevši sebe u tim zamračenjima uma, ne bih stala na peckanju po guzi.   :Sad:

----------


## AdioMare

> Hm, vidjevši sebe u tim zamračenjima uma, ne bih stala na peckanju po guzi.


Zašto sam to rekla... jer je to ipak (jasno, samo trenutačno) "rješenje" u kojem bi dijete usvojilo poruku *od prve*, a urlanje mi je ravno fizičkom batinanju... ne znam.. kud me Bog nije stvorio manje lijepu, a više strpljivu.  :Grin:

----------


## Arwen

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Jelka prvotno napisa
> ...


da  ni ja nebi stala zato vičem i mrzim se

ja ću početi od danas bez obzira na PMS a u ponedjeljak počinje škola
ufff,uffff

----------


## yaya

Nije baš da vrištim ali znam povisiti ton, no to pripisujem svom temperamentu (mama mi je Talijanka)   :Grin:   Jednom smo iz zafrkancije MM i ja imali sličnu akciju, on neće 4 tjedna jesti čokoladu a ja neću 4 tjedna povisiti glas. Rezultat on je noćima šetkao po kuhinji i totalno neispavan kradom jeo čokoladu, a ja od silnog susprezanja dobila tikove na licu.   :Laughing:  Bdw. MM veli da sam ipak najopasnija kad zašutim jer pas koji laje ne ujeda i da sam mu prirodnija i draža kad tu i tamo zavičem. No eto i ja se pridružujem veseloj ekipi pa ak sretnete nekog s tikovima na licu znat ćete ko je  :Grin:

----------


## summer

> kud me Bog nije stvorio manje lijepu, a više strpljivu.


  :Laughing:  

Ja vicem jako rijetko i jako kratko. Vecinom je to samo:  K R E S O! ili slicno skretanje paznje (dosta, sta sam rekla) kad bas nista do njega ne dopire. Onda kad dobijem paznju, nastavljam mirnim glasom, ali priznajem da moj sin zasad i nije neki izazov. Podrzavam vas   :Love:

----------


## Jelka

> a urlanje mi je ravno fizičkom batinanju...


Apsolutno se slažem s ovim. Zato se i osjećam tako kako se osjećam jer tu proklamiram da ne udaram dijete, a zapravo kad malo bolje razmislim...

----------


## miljica

evo da se i ja prijavim... pre neki dan sam imala najvristaviju epizodu u svom zivotu, srecom (?) objekat je bio mm, ali je n. bio svedok   :Crying or Very sad:  

redje se desi da povisim glas kad se obracam n. ali mi to i nije za neku utehu...

bas bih volela da cujem kako se vi nosite sa tim...

kod mene je to obrazac koji sam naucila od moje majke i zelim da ga se kako je god moguce otarasim...

----------


## bilbo7

Super ideja!
Ono za tri tjeda je istina - ne samo za ponašanje, već i za vježbanje, učenje novih vještina, dijetu..... Samo treba biti uporan!
Kako je cijela moja obitelj malo glasnija, ja ih sve moram utišavati deranjem: NEMOJ SE DEERAATII! Jer me inače ne čuju! Pa onda valjda i ja pripadam u ovu skupinu deračica! A i to sam preuzela od MM-a. Valjda kao samoobranu.
Imam mali savjet za sve deračice i "deronje" (  :Laughing:  ): kada ste na rubu, kada vam faca postaje   :Evil or Very Mad:  , puls se ubrzava, para samo što ne počne šištati iz ušiju - uzmite jedan duuugi, duboki udah. Innnnnnnn-outtttttttt. Onda nabacite mali smajlić (u stilu "ništa mi neće ovi dan pokvarit") i dubljim, smirenim tonom započnite svoj poj. Garancija uspjeha!
U prošloj šk.god. sam počesto znala urlati na klinca, pogotovo kad je rješavao matematiku i za moj pojam lagane zadatke nije riješio ispravno. Kad sam ja krenula sa bukom, on se ukočio, pogledao me i samo ko robot ponavljao da, ne. Onda ja izlazim van na 5 minuta, ljutim se na samu sebe, vraćam suznih očiju, ispričavam, objašnjavam, onda se grlimo, ljubimo, ali - ožiljci su preduboki.  Zato - HRABRO BEZ VISOKIH TONOVA! 
Svima upornima   :Kiss:  !

----------


## gitulja

evo i ja se pridružujem.

----------


## pikula

Pridružujem se. Meni je urlanje profesionalna deformacija. Redatelj po zanimanju. volim raditi reda. Samo što ton nije uvijek adkevatan uzrastu - pijani odrasli glumac i pikula od tri godine, nije isto, a navike teško umiru. Zato sam za stjecanje novih.

----------


## domy

Situacija je ovakva bar kod mene. U principu mislim da ne vičem toliko, ali ima dana, trenutaka kad si dam oduška na žalost.
Nekad stvarno kako je netko rekao izgubim kontrolu i vičem i poslije si mislim kaj mi je to trebalo, ali to je tako u momentu.
Ali sam isto i primjetila da u nekim trenutcima kada govorim normalno opće me ne doživljavaju, čim povisim to ili viknem odmah se trznu.
Ali trudit ću se da ne vićem, pa vam se svim snagama pridružujem.

----------


## sorciere

> biste li mi se pridružile kada bih vam predložila da, recimo, sljedeći tjedan bude "Tjedan bez vikanja" i da svakodnevno podijelimo svoja iskustva ovdje na forumu?


ne bih. izgubila bih dio sebe   :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Na mene urlanje djeluje oslobađajuće
U biti, više je režanje nego urlanje 
(uf kako ovo zvuči)
Ali probat ću se pridružit.  8)

----------


## Dijana

Taman htjedoh napisat. Ne bi ni ja.  :Grin:  Smatram da ne vičem tako puno, a suzdržavanje bi bome i meni, ko i yayi, negdje izašlo, pitanje samo gdje.  :Grin:

----------


## Ana :-)

> Sramežljiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> biste li mi se pridružile kada bih vam predložila da, recimo, sljedeći tjedan bude "Tjedan bez vikanja" i da svakodnevno podijelimo svoja iskustva ovdje na forumu?
> 
> 
> ne bih. izgubila bih dio sebe


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## yaya

> Taman htjedoh napisat. Ne bi ni ja.  Smatram da ne vičem tako puno, a suzdržavanje bi bome i meni, ko i yayi, negdje izašlo, pitanje samo gdje.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja cu se sramezljivo prikljuciti, te epizode dernjave (koje su btw bez ikakvog efekta, naravno) vise idu meni na zivce nego klincima   :Rolling Eyes:  
Prije nisam bila takva, meni su triger moji slabi zivci, ali vrijeme je da se spustim na zemlju i stanem na loptu.

MM mi stalno govori, nemoj dizati glas nego ga spusti, visoke tonove zamjeni niskim, vise efekta se postize.
Mogu priznati, kod njega to pali, kada on spusti glas i kaze "Mooolim?" svi posjedaju na pod od straha  :? skupa samnom   :Laughing:  

Dakle od sljedeceg tjedna, dnevne ispovjedi vristalica, na ovom mjestu...to be continued...

----------


## babyboys

evo i ja se pridružujem.
moram priznat da sam ja jedna vrištalica s dugim stažem i kratkim fitiljem, ali probat ću.
ako uspijem, bar mi t. neće morat stalno govorit da se stišam.

utjeha mi je to što i ja imam u glavi blokadu udaranja, pa valjda ovako ispoljavam   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> Primaju li se i mame velikih?
> Ja vičem rijetko ali prilično redovito. Meni je okidač bezobraština ili povišeni ton starijeg klinca. Kad on nešto glasno i ljuto prokomentira, ja skočim: NE VIČI!  :/ a on meni Pa ti vičeš, ne ja.   
> Već sam si mislila da moram promijenit taktiku. Možda da počnem šaptati?


Kod nas funkcionira opaska: "Promijeni ton."

(Što znači - ne razgovaram dok ne promijeniš ton. I odnosi se na sve ukućane.)

----------


## AdioMare

> Sramežljiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> biste li mi se pridružile kada bih vam predložila da, recimo, sljedeći tjedan bude "Tjedan bez vikanja" i da svakodnevno podijelimo svoja iskustva ovdje na forumu?
> 
> 
> ne bih. izgubila bih dio sebe


Na ćupriji izgubiš, na mostu nađeš!  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

> Sramežljiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> biste li mi se pridružile kada bih vam predložila da, recimo, sljedeći tjedan bude "Tjedan bez vikanja" i da svakodnevno podijelimo svoja iskustva ovdje na forumu?
> 
> 
> ne bih. izgubila bih dio sebe


ne, jer ... to više ne bih bila ja 

ne želim se više modificirati

----------


## mama courage

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Sramežljiva prvotno napisa
> ...


ni ja. al ne iz nekih sebičnih razloga kao gore spomenute, nego čisto da ne zbunim dijete.  :Laughing:  ne vrištim na duge staze, samo mi prva riječ bude par decibela viša (kao osrednji kamion), al već s drugom riječju se stišam. 

u biti, najgore je kad riječi cijedim tiho i kroz zube.  :Aparatic: 


al ću s velikim zanimanjem čitati ovaj topic  :Raspa:

----------


## summer

> u biti, najgore je kad riječi cijedim tiho i kroz zube.


Ocemo topic za mame rezalice? (z je ž )   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

meni bi terbao topic za mame *****ralice

----------


## kahna

> al ću s velikim zanimanjem čitati ovaj topic



Oooo i ja  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> meni bi terbao topic za mame *****ralice


E tu bi se ja trebala upisati, ali posebno za MM-a i druge životne prilike.
Infiltrirat čemo se tu, ovako 8)

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u biti, najgore je kad riječi cijedim tiho i kroz zube. 
> 
> 
> Ocemo topic za mame rezalice? (z je ž )


naravno ovaj način komunikacije upotrebljavamo samo kad nismo same  :Aparatic:  pa se onda okrenem prema osobi u našem društvu i nabacim najljepši smajl, a dzuniorku samo pogledam ispod oka.   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  meni bi terbao topic za mame *****ralice
> 
> 
> E tu bi se ja trebala upisati, ali posebno za MM-a i druge životne prilike.
> Infiltrirat čemo se tu, ovako 8)



dogovoreno   :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## ronin

Ja ovo nikako ne mogu obećati.
Vrištat ću ovih dana,no vjerojatnije na doktore.   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja ovo nikako ne mogu obećati.
> Vrištat ću ovih dana,no vjerojatnije na doktore.


Samo ti vrišti!  :Heart:  
Evo, možemo i mi prolongirati prestanak vrištanja dok ti ne rodiš, da imaš osjećaj da nisi sama!  :Grin:

----------


## Maja

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hm, vidjevši sebe u tim zamračenjima uma, ne bih stala na peckanju po guzi.  
> 
> 
> Zašto sam to rekla... jer je to ipak (jasno, samo trenutačno) "rješenje" u kojem bi dijete usvojilo poruku *od prve*, a urlanje mi je ravno fizičkom batinanju... ne znam.. *kud me Bog nije stvorio manje lijepu, a više strpljivu.*


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
točno TO se ja masu puta pitam

----------


## koksy

Ja sam genetski vikalica, svi s mamine strane vicemo kad smo sretni, uzbudeni...malo vise kad smo ljuti.
Definitivno zelim bit malo tisa pogotovo prema malcu, mada ja (jos) ne vicem puno na njega. 
Stoga, pridruzujem se akciji!

----------


## katajina

Nakon što sam se sinoć istresla na stariju pitam je jutros jel me se boji kad vičem i kaže dijete DA, boji se mame. Drgo pitanje, jel me se bojiš sad, odgovor Ne. Ja ne želim da me se dijete boji uopće   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bilbo7

evo samo jedan video, mame gen. 1972 će sigurno biti s(r)jetne....
http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance...-fragile_music

----------


## miljica

mmmmm, sting...   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Jelka prvotno napisa
> ...



mene je eto stvorio takvom pa opet nisam zadovoljna   :Grin:

----------


## mis-pis

A kod mene je mix manje lijepa i manje strpljiva.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## magriz

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iako urlanje nije puno različito.  :/
> 
> 
> Znaš da sam se često puta pitala je li moguće da je gore sekundu ju pecnuti po dupetu nego urlati par minuta? :/


kad sam bila veća, x-puta sam poželila da me stari/stara rađe opali jednom po guzici, nego da moram slušati jezikovu juhu...

----------


## anchi

Cure, meditirajte! Pomaže...  :Grin:  
Akcija je hvalevrijedna!  :Heart:

----------


## clumsy mom

Moja mama je bila takva da, kad bi jednom krenula vrištati, ne bi stajala barem 10min. Da je teraš nešto da ti objasni zamuckivala bi, na jedvite jade sklapala neku rečenicu...ali kad krene da urla reči se same vezu...buuuh  :/ . Nebrojeno puta sam pomislila ''Daj, lupi me jednom i prestani više da vadiš moje greške iz malog mozga i povezuješ ih sa ovom današnjom!!!'

Ja se trudim da ne postanem takva a na dobrom sam putu da postanem. Gledam da sebe prevaspitam, činim si sitna zadovoljstva da bi mi dan bio lepši pa bih se trudila da ga ne pokvarim. Klince uglavnom učim objašnjavanjem a ne dranjem što baš ne bih mogla da kažem za mm-a. 

Juče smo npr bili na vikendici, svekiji napravili prelepu fontanu i bilo je 'svečano otvaranje'. Klinci kao klinci, vide vodu koja se sliva pa bi pipkali i prali ruke, vide bazenčić pa bi nešto bacali u njega...Bože dragi koliko je urlao dok sam ja bila unutra (a imali su goste jer je u stvari bila slava pa smo jetrva i ja pomagale)...''Ne bacaj kamenčiće u vodu! Čujete li me!!! ALO!!! Kad vam dođem!!! Ej, bre....!!!''. Na kraju sam izašla, otišla do njih, objasnila im da je fontana nova i lepa kao što je nova i lepa i njihova soba i da bi se oni sigurno ljutili kada bi baba došla i rasturala im krevete ili im prljala zidove...Istog trena su prestali, složili se da je fontana stvarno prelepa, uzeli svoje kišobrane (long story) i stoličice i seli pored da gledaju vodu.

Ima dana kad sam kratkog fitilja, nekad stvarno ne umem da se zaustavim kao moja majka, do kraja takvog dana  se trudim da budem dobra sa njima, da ostavim sve poslove i odemo da šetamo, popijem tabletu protiv glavobolje a ne da čekam da me neko odozgo reši iritirajućeg pulsiranja u slepoočnicama...Konačno mogu da kažem da sam našla magičnu formulu za rukovanje decom a ta formula definitivno nije urlanje.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ovoj bi se akciji trebali spridružiti nas svo troje, mi smo uobičajeno jako bučni do granice ključanja mozga. 
G. pravi nenormalnu buku dok se igra, ja imam valjda piskutav glas, ama, možda smo svi nagluhi pa se nekako tolerišemo, svako normalan sa nama ne bi izdržao ni jedno popodne   :Laughing:  

Pridružujem se akciji, rado, ideja je hvale vrijedna   :Naklon:

----------


## ohana

Hvala za Stinga!  :Love:  
Meni je najgore što (ipak u rijetkim) trenucima kad vičem, ne kužim da to radim, pa me MM upozorava: "Daj,....nemoj vikati na nju!".
Grozno se osjećam u tom trenutku.
A najgore je to što je i moj tata bio (i je) vikalica. Sestra i ja smo ga zvale: "Otac kisko, tata vrisko".

----------


## miljica

za sve mame vristalice   :Love:  

evo da podnesem raport od jucerasnjeg dana... osecala sam se grozno jer me izgleda jos rasturaju hormoni zbog menzisa koji sam dobila pre 7 dana, prvi put od porodjaja... tako da mi je ova tema dosla bas u pravi cas...

celog jucerasnjeg jutra sam razmisljala o ovoj temi i stalno sam u sebi mantrala: "danas necu da vicem... danas necu da vicem..." ne znam da li zbog toga, ali mi se desilo da sam kasnije tokom dana par puta krenula da hvatam zalet za urlanje ali nekako sam sebe ulovila u tome... onda sam rekla sebi da se zaustavim, da prodisem par puta i smirim se, pa nastavim razumnim tonom... i upalilo je  :D 

valjda ce mi i danas uspeti...

----------


## Forka

> ne bih. izgubila bih dio sebe


x

Osim toga, ne možeš "izliječiti" posljedicu bez da prije toga barem donekle ukloniš uzrok!

----------


## BusyBee

Ja sam bila mama turbo-vristalica.
Onda je jednom Flower prisustvovala burnom ispadu mene i Eme i otvorila mi oci jednostavnim, mrtvim hladnim komentarom da Ema zrcali moje ponasanje.

Tad sam krenula vrlo svjesno zatomljavati nagon za urlanjem (a Emine su se rekacije drasticno smirile cim sam ja pocela kontrolirati vikanje.. ona je jednostavno dijete koje ne podnosi vikanje i buku) .. dan po dan, dva koraka naprijed, jedan natrag... od tada (imala je 3-4 godine, cini mi se) vicem izuzetno rijetko, u biti, podignem glas da obrati paznju na mene, a i to iznimno rijetko.
Dakle, moze se.

----------


## Ana :-)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Sada mi je malo lakše  :Grin:  

Trenutno sam u takvom stanju da mi malo fali da maloga ne istučem  :Sad:  
On za svaku sitnicu lupa glavom u pod, i to svom snagom.
Sve smo probali od ignoriranja, vrištanja....

Danas je opet lupao sa glavom u pod i tako sam vrisnula na njega da me cijeli Busoler čuo :/ , ali on i dalje ne prestaje, a čelo mu je svo ljubičasto.
Izludjet ću, majke mi

----------


## katajina

> za sve mame vristalice   
> celog jucerasnjeg jutra sam razmisljala o ovoj temi i stalno sam u sebi mantrala: "danas necu da vicem... danas necu da vicem..." ne znam da li zbog toga, ali mi se desilo da sam kasnije tokom dana par puta krenula da hvatam zalet za urlanje ali nekako sam sebe ulovila u tome... onda sam rekla sebi da se zaustavim, da prodisem par puta i smirim se, pa nastavim razumnim tonom... i upalilo je  :D 
> 
> valjda ce mi i danas uspeti...


Stavljam na ovo veliki potpis. Evo ide drugi dan... :D

----------


## tajchi73

mi počinjemo od ponedjeljka kak je prvobitno i zamišljeno   :Grin:  , jučer sam to natuknula mužu al on smatra da ne viče tj. da viče kad mora ( moš mislit   :Mad:  ), vjerojatno ću morat primjenit taktiku: dam ti 100 kn ak izdržiš tjedan dana bez urlanja a da se ipak brineš o njima   :Laughing:  ( da se ne bi desilo da tjedan dana ne mrdne malim prstom oko njih ). Inače, ja svaki dan započinjem s mišlju da me danas neće ništa izbaciti iz takta ni posao, ni muž, ni kućanski poslovi i onda me nažalost izbace  klinci za koje ni ne mislim da me mogu razljutit ( očito ću jutro morat započinjat s mišlju da me klinci neće izbacit iz takta pa će nadrljat netko drugi   :Grin:   )

----------


## ana0206

I ja se evo prikljucujem akciji - od ponedjeljka (al bome cu se testirati na vikendu)!
Stvarno moram prestati vikati iako je to trenutno skoro pa neizvodivo jer dok braco puže po parku seka radi sto raznoraznih gluposti i moze me cuti jedino kad viknem....hm.....morat cu nekako tome doskociti!

----------


## mikka

> "Otac kisko, tata vrisko".


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  




> Inače, ja svaki dan započinjem s mišlju da me danas neće ništa izbaciti iz takta ni posao, ni muž, ni kućanski poslovi


tak i ja zapocinjem svaki dan s mislju da necu pojesti nista slatko, pa pocnem tamaniti raze deserte vec nakon dorucka  :Rolling Eyes: 

a za vristanje.. kad on radi neka sr*nja, podsjecam se u glavi da je klinac. i da ne zna. i da, uostalom, ne mora uvijek biti po mom.

----------


## ninochka

> a za vristanje.. kad on radi neka sr*nja, podsjecam se u glavi da je klinac. i da ne zna. i da, uostalom, ne mora uvijek biti po mom.


i ja...al zadnjih dana ga puca na rješavanje svih problema šaketanjem/naguravanjem i onda
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


evo probat ću i ja. jutros mu je skoro ispala kefica za zube iz ruke kad sam viknula DAJ OPERI IH VIŠE (nakon 10 puta pereš zube? daj operi, operi zube, operi...)   :Grin:  

mislim da moje dijete ko pesi, čuje drugačije frekvencije od normalnih ljudi   :Laughing:

----------


## vissnja

Evo i mene u klubu.... Ja uglavnom vičem kad sam ja kriva za njeno (ne)ponašanje. Tj. vičem kad sam neorganizovana pa dok se spremamo za izlazak ona se npr. pofarba flomasterima..... I tačno posle kad razmislim ljuta sam na sebe a vikala sam na nju   :Sad:  
Ali najbolji lek protiv vikanja mi je kad čujem da MM viče na nju (mada on je cool i uglavnom je to polušaljivo) onda shvatim kako to grozno zvuči, odmah mislim kako da je zaštitim, ona je tako mala.....

A evo priznaću da sam pre neki dan prvi put osetila poriv da je udarim, onako instinktivno mi je ruka poletela, srećom zaustavila sam se na vreme. Počela je da nas grize i to opasno boli, kad uhvati ne pušta, kao mali pit bul. Prekjuče me je ugrizla za palac - ljubičast je i natečen, a večeras me je ugrizla za sisu, lupila sam ruko o zid i zarežala.... Sad smo obe na hlađenju, ali ja još   :Evil or Very Mad:   jer ovo tako boooooooliiiiiii a ne znam kako da joj objasnim.

----------


## Marna

Često se sjetim svojih satova solfeggia i solo pjevanja.

Zbog te nostalgije, doma često "pjevam" visokim tonovima.  :Grin:  

Nastojim pobijediti sebe, ali srećom, nemam te _operne ispade_ često.
I svi sretni i zadovoljni.

Akcija Sramežljive je hvalevrijedna, ali ... vidjet ćemo. :/

----------


## Bipsić

> mislim da moje dijete ko pesi, čuje drugačije frekvencije od normalnih ljudi


ja sam sigurna da je i moje dijete nak naštelano   :Grin:

----------


## tajchi73

> ohana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> "Otac kisko, tata vrisko".
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> ...






je, i to si kažem, sam ja kažem da sam od danas na dijeti   :Laughing:  , ma stvarno nije čudo kaj mi se odluke izjalove kad od jednom tražim 100 nemogućih stvari. Eto, od sutra započinjem dan s odlukom da ne urlam ( bar na klince   :Grin:   ), da sam na dijeti i da me ne smetaju gluposti mog muža (  :/  možda to ipak izbacim- gruntam da je ipak previše )

----------


## pikula

Ja se dobro držim - još vičem, ali ne vrijeđam i ne urlam- nego sam si za ovaj tjedan zadala zadatak da glasno  i jasno govorim što me smeta, kako se osjećam dok me neprođe najgora huja i dok  ne nđemo riješenje. To izgleda malo kao da smo umobolni, ali bolje je nego prije. Evo primera od neki dan
 Prvo kad pozvizdim tražim razmak: Svi na svoje krevete! (imamo mali stan -nemamo svi svoje sobe, a nemrem klince učit da je pauza na balkonu   :Laughing:  ). Tražim tajm aut ko Lino Červar - derem se, al timski. Onda kad smo svi udaljeni govorim : Ljuta sam jer ste srušili prečku u ormaru - onda shvatim i opet kažem na glas - srušili ste prečku, jer sam ja mljela natelefon pola sata, a rekla sam vam da idemo u park za pet minuta i još sam ljuća jer se osjećam krivom.
 Djeca vrište : Tako je- ti si kriva. 
Ja: Ne- ja sam kriva jer sam se zamljela, ali vi ne smijete rušiti ormar jer se sad nemat gdje igrati i još kasnije idemo u park jer je veš po cijeloj sobi i moramo ga spremiti.  
Klinci : Hm, da. Nećemo drugi put strgati ormar.
 Ja: Neću drugi put reći da idemo za pet, pa pričati pola sata. idemo svi složiti veš na krevet pa nek tata složi ormar i veš kad dođe s posla, a mi idemo u park. 
Happy end 
Kažem zvuči kao da sam ispala iz neke retardirane američke serije, ali bolje to nego da si zlostavljama djecu. S vremenom valjda više neću morati sve to govoriti na glas. U javnosti je posebno glupo.

----------


## pikula

I ključno je da sam se prestala sramiti kad urlam stop i dosta i pauza. Mi smo svi tmperamentni i teško kočimo- tako da nam svima treba margafon i fizičko razdvajanje kad se zalaufamo i meni od klinaca i klincima međusobno, ali se trudim da to nije ružno vikanje s prijetnjom nego sportski poziv na prekid ponašanja koje je dovelo do frke. dio pravila igre  - bez mržnja, krivnje, prijetnje, kazne. odnosno neke vrste kazne tipa nema crtića ili sl. čuvam za fakat koma stvari preko kojih ne mogu prijeći - recimo kad je dominik gurnuo jednu malu bebačicu na toboganu -jer mu je bila na putu  u njegovoj igri ninja kornjača. Mala se samo skliznula niz tobogan, nije pala, ali se jako uplašila, a i meni  je srce stalo.

----------


## tajchi73

> Ja se dobro držim - još vičem, ali ne vrijeđam i ne urlam- nego sam si za ovaj tjedan zadala zadatak da glasno  i jasno govorim što me smeta, kako se osjećam dok me neprođe najgora huja i dok  ne nđemo riješenje. To izgleda malo kao da smo umobolni, ali bolje je nego prije. Evo primera od neki dan
>  Prvo kad pozvizdim tražim razmak: Svi na svoje krevete! (imamo mali stan -nemamo svi svoje sobe, a nemrem klince učit da je pauza na balkonu   ). Tražim tajm aut ko Lino Červar - derem se, al timski. Onda kad smo svi udaljeni govorim : Ljuta sam jer ste srušili prečku u ormaru - onda shvatim i opet kažem na glas - srušili ste prečku, jer sam ja mljela natelefon pola sata, a rekla sam vam da idemo u park za pet minuta i još sam ljuća jer se osjećam krivom.
>  Djeca vrište : Tako je- ti si kriva. 
> Ja: Ne- ja sam kriva jer sam se zamljela, ali vi ne smijete rušiti ormar jer se sad nemat gdje igrati i još kasnije idemo u park jer je veš po cijeloj sobi i moramo ga spremiti.  
> Klinci : Hm, da. Nećemo drugi put strgati ormar.
>  Ja: Neću drugi put reći da idemo za pet, pa pričati pola sata. idemo svi složiti veš na krevet pa nek tata složi ormar i veš kad dođe s posla, a mi idemo u park. 
> Happy end 
> Kažem zvuči kao da sam ispala iz neke retardirane američke serije, ali bolje to nego da si zlostavljama djecu. S vremenom valjda više neću morati sve to govoriti na glas. U javnosti je posebno glupo.





 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Nekak mi  ne djeluje ohrabrujuće ovo smijanje. Meni je to veliki problem u životu i stvarno se trudim suzbiti sram. Radije bih neki savjet, korekciju...

----------


## Marna

*pikula*, tvoj primjer/situacija s klincima možda izgleda smiješno(a) kad je ovdje opisan(a), ali u stvarnosti nije.
Odlučna akcija (i dogovor) na dječje (ne)djelo, bolje je od vikanja, urlanja, predika, bla-blatitisa i sl.

Danas sam npr. doživjela slično.
P. se dohvatio sapuna i budući da je bio mekan, fiiino ga je razmazivao po podu, zidovima, igračkama, robi i gdje god se sjetio. K. ga je sestrinski ohrabrivala smijuckanjem.

Za to vrijeme sam razgovarala s jednom mamom kojoj se bliži termin poroda i bili su joj jako važni neki detalji, pa nisam mogla poklopiti slušalicu isti tren.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Nisam urlala (s tim da sam ga n-puta upozorila da nam sapun nije igračka niti glina ili plastelin!), ali sam P. uzela sapun (tj. ono što je od njega preostalo) i odnijela u kupaonicu, a ovaj se zapjenio i urlao.
K. se prestala smijati i samo je promatrala tijek događanja.
P. je ubrzo prestao plakati, bez ikakvog daljnjeg dramljenja.
Nered ću počistiti ili kad M dođe doma u xy sati ili kad male štetočine zaspu.
Trčati stalno za klincims sa spužvom i krpom je uzaludan posao.

Dok sve to radim još uvijek jašem na slušalici i razgovaram.
Narafski da sam ženi s druge strane žice objasnila situaciju.
Bila je malo zbunjena, jer očekuje svoju prvu bebu i ona još živi u onom romantičnom oblaku predodžaba o odgoju i ponašanju djece.
U tim razmišljanjima potporu je našla u literaturi.
Ipak, profesionalno sam dosta "u literaturi", ali stvarnost življenja i odgoj djece je ipak malo više nego iznenađujuć iz trenutka u trenutak.

Ne mogu tek tako svoju djecu i njihovo ponašanje ukalupiti u određenu tipologiju ili način koji pali kod njih.

Ok, odoh OT, ali svakako ima dana kad sam puna energije i strpljenja, pa mi fitilj nije prekratak, ali ima i dana kad sam ufff  :Rolling Eyes:  

Dakle, protivnik sam urlanja na djecu, ali nisam savršena po tom pitanju.

----------


## pikula

Naravno da sam i ja protiv urlanja, ali ne mogu se čarobnim štapićem pretvorriti u raspjevanu pepeljugu. Htjela sam samo reći da sam krenula malim koracima i da nam je tako bolje nego prije kad sam se užasno trudila i dati svima prostora i očistiti itd. pa bih pukla, a ne bih ni skužila zašto. Evo ovo možda nekom zvuči grozno, ali za mene je korak naprijed. I shvatila sam da se zapravo borim protiv svojeg perfekcionizma i toga da mnogima u svojem u životu ne znam postaviti granice.  Svatko puca zbog nečeg drugogo - nikad niie samo stvar u tome da je netko ZA uralanje - ljudi samo skrivaju nemoć lošim izgovorima. To je moje mišljenje.

----------


## Marna

Ok, *pikula*, složile smo se oko toga da je urlanje, vikanje na djecu kontraprodiktivno, tj. no-no good!  :Nope:  

Vikanje je zapravo izraz vlastite nemoći (pomanjkanje energije, zasićenosti, stresa) da izađemo na kraj s trenutnom frustracijom na mirniji (diplomatskiji) primjereniji način.

Ovdje se prijavih, jer nisam primjer majke iz literature niti nekih priča, jer sam svjesna svog _tonaliteta i oktava_ koje mogu postići u trenutku kad sam ljuta.  :Grin:  

Ok, ne _pjevam_ tako neprestance, ali ponekad bude povišenih tonova.  :Rolling Eyes:  To je uobičajeno nakon n-puta uvjeravanja, ponavljanja, a ponekad i pobjegnem iz prostorije na 10 sekundi kako bih izbjegla visoke tonove. :/

----------


## miljica

ja sam juce podbacila i tako mi je bilo krivo, jer se na kraju sve tako lepo zavrsilo i dan je svima beo prelep... samo da nije bilo te moje vristece uvertire...  :Mad:  

isli smo u posetu mojoj rodjenoj sestri u grad udaljen 80km od naseg mesta, pa je to iziskivalo opseznije pripreme, koje kao i obicno padnu meni na pleca... i uvek sebi kazem da necu da prolazim kroz isti obrazac, a na kraju nasednem na iste fore i puknem...

sto je najgore uvek se nakon toga setim kako nijedan izlet iz detinjstva ne pamtim samo po lepim stvarima nego po svadji izmedju mojih roditelja i urlanja moje majke pre polaska... prosto ne mogu da verujem da radim bas ono sto sam sebi obecala da nikad necu priustiti svom detetu...  :Crying or Very sad:  

od jutros opet mantram "danas necu da vicem... danas necu da vicem..." a ceka me rucak kod roditelja mm i iste price po hiljaditi put   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pikula

Marna, razumijemo se   :Love:  
Ja bih samo voljela da se više posvetimo konkretnim situacijama i forama koje mogu pmoći, pa i osobnim problemima koje treba riješiti po putu. Mislim da samo podsjećanje da to ne valja ne pomaže, barem ne onima koji imaju stvarno probelama s tim i žele ih riješiti. Ok ne valja, ali ajmo sad baby steps out iz toga. Koji?

----------


## Anci

pikula, meni je jučer bio grozan dan.
Svi su toga na kraju bili svjesni  :/ 

Danas se ništa nije promijenilo, mislim, kod njih, i dalje se i potuku, i grle, i vole, i vrište, i čupaju...

Samo ja sam danas totalno kul. 
A i do jučer- stvarno se ne sjećam kad sam podigla ton na njih. Ali, jučer, ... ne znam što je bilo.

Pomaže mi da si tad (u kritičnoj situaciji) govorim: sad će proći, sad će proći   :Rolling Eyes:   ... i prođe ... ili da se maknem u drugu prostoriju i odmah mi je lakše.

I ja čekam dalje da čujem kako im ide...
Javim se još.

----------


## Marsupilami

Eto samo da javim da od cetvrtka (kada sam se prijavila na ovaj topic) nisam nijednom graknula, vjerovatno podvjesno mi odvaznja u glavi "spusti glas, ne deri se"  :D

----------


## katajina

Evo meni prolazi četvrti dan  :D

----------


## koksy

Ja pocinjem od sutra! Htjela sam od danas al malac je vise nego nemoguc otkad se probudio. Dakle, od sutra!

----------


## Marna

*pikula*, evo napisah u prethodnom postu da znam pobjeći na desetak sekundi u drugu prostoriju. Tzv time-out i pomaže, ali ne svaki put, jer me djeca ponekad slijede u stopu.

Njih zabavlja što mama trči nekamo, misle da se igramo lovice  :Grin:  a ja sam grrrr.  :Mad:  

Inače, sam često običavala, da nakon dolaska s posla, kod kuće stvorim pozitivno ozračje kad djeci ispričam neku šaljivu priču ili priču s poukom/porukom. Ponekad jednostavno upitam:"Pogodite koje sam se pjesmice/brojalice sada sjetila?", itd.

Često ih je taj moj nastup znao malo zateći, iznenaditi, a ja bih tako pobijedila količinu svog trenutnog neraspoloženja, umora i misli na xy obveza na poslu koje _prtim_ dolazeći doma.

Ima još strategija, ali sad idem poslužiti papicu.  :Smile:

----------


## flower

i ja vam se pridruzujem, skruseno priznajem da zadnje vrijeme pretjerujem iznad svih granica...

----------


## betty boop

> Marna, razumijemo se   
> Ja bih samo voljela da se više posvetimo konkretnim situacijama i forama koje mogu pmoći, pa i osobnim problemima koje treba riješiti po putu. Mislim da samo podsjećanje da to ne valja ne pomaže, barem ne onima koji imaju stvarno probelama s tim i žele ih riješiti. Ok ne valja, ali ajmo sad baby steps out iz toga. Koji?


potpuno se slažem s ovim...
iz konkretnih situacija i primjera se može jako puno naučiti, više od onog suhoparnog ne tući i vikati na djecu...ok, a alternativa????  :/ 

zapravo, kad bolje razmislim skoro svako vikanje na Adriana je posljedica moje ljutnje na neke stvari i događaje koje nemaju veze s njim ali on baš tada traži moju pažnju i dosadno mu je pa se otresem na njega i to mi je grozno   :Sad:  
kao, neću se svađati sa sveki jer mi je digla tlak nekim komentarom, neću urlati na muža jer je napravio xy stvar, neću se svađati s nepodnošljivim Talijanom koji mi je uzeo mjesto na parkingu ali ću se izvikati na dijete jer će me ono svejedno voljeti...užaaaaassss   :Sad:

----------


## kahna

Ženske, pratim vas i svima onima koje su na suzdržavanju od četvrtka  :Klap:  
i za vas, a i za sve koje počinju od sutra
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspijete.

Meni zna samo ponekad izletiti, vrlo rijetko, ali i Luka je još mali  :Smile:  
Više me muči kao i mariu71 (gruba riječ)  :Sad: 
Vjerujem da ću puno s vama naučiti i biti spremna na dolazeće situacije.
Sve vas   :Kiss:   i   :Love:

----------


## ana.m

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja ovako. 
 :Sad:  
I pridružujem se akciji.
I sram me nakon što se izurlam.
I bude mi jako žao.
Najgore mi je što uopće nemam osjećaj da to urlanje ima ikakve koristi.
A nekada stvarno više ne znam što da radim, pa urlaaaaaaaaaaaaam.

 :Embarassed:   :Sad:  .
Krećemo od sutra...

----------


## ana.m

> mislim da moje dijete ko pesi, čuje drugačije frekvencije od normalnih ljudi


Ovo se i ja pitam, imam osjećaj da je kod Janka nastupila privremena gluhoća.
Stanemo na parkingu, izlazimo iz auta. 
Parking neasfaltiran, krupno kamenje, oštro. Čim smo izašli eto ti njega bacati kamenje. Ja mu kažem "Janko ne bacaj tu kamenje, sve je puno auta, pogodit ćeš koji" Ništa. "Janko ne bacaj kamenje" Ništa. MM mu opet ponovi istu stvar još dva puta. Ništa. I odleti jedan kamen na tuđi auto.
I kaj da mu čovjek radi????
Kak da ne zaurlam???
Da ga nismo upozorili i to 4 PUTA, ajde, ne zna dijete, desilo se. Ali nakon toliko upozorenja on i dalje ne čuje.
Stvarno se nekada pitam da li da ga odvedem na propuhivanje ušiju?
Kak bi vi reagirali?

----------


## sorciere

> Kak bi vi reagirali?


na janka, ili kao vlasnik drugog auta?   :Laughing:

----------


## Anci

Kopiram dio jednog teksta pa ako kome pomogne...

..._realize that when you're angry at your child, it's only because you've been culturally conditioned to believe that if you feel bad, someone must be to blame. And it feels better to blame someone else than to blame yourself.

The key to moving beyond blame is to allow the blameful thoughts, but take no action against the "blamee". Take only the "inner action" of reaching for better-feeling thoughts.

If you can't stop yourself, try deep breathing, taking a walk, or screaming into a pillow — anything to redirect the energy harmlessly._...

link:  http://www.enjoyparenting.com/daily-groove/screaming

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kak bi vi reagirali?
> 
> 
> na janka, ili kao vlasnik drugog auta?


Ah, bar si me nasmijala.
Na Janka naravno.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kak bi vi reagirali?


ja kao ti. ne bi baš urlala, ali viknula bi sigurno. al' ja se nisam prijavila na odvikavanje   :Razz:

----------


## Anci

Ja sam se prijavila  :Razz:  ali bih viknula. Sigurno.

Moja je luda kad ne spava, ko danas npr.
Igra se sa sestrom u pijesku i odjednom joj baci pijesak u oči. Naravno da joj kažemo da prestane.
Ali... čim smo to rekli, bacila je još 3 x jače.
A meni para izlazi na uši. Najradije bih je puknula, ali se suzdržavam :/

----------


## Serpentina

Prekjučer sam krpom za vruće pet minuta mlatila ormar da se ne derem.
Tiin komentar je bio: Bacila.
Sad kad vidi krpu, samo kaže: bacila. 

Ajde, makar me se nije prepala. 

Dobar je ovaj topic  8)

----------


## miljica

> ..._If you can't stop yourself, try deep breathing, taking a walk, or screaming into a pillow — anything to redirect the energy harmlessly._...


ja se vec trudim da prodisem, prosetam i sl... ali ne upali svaki put... moram da probam ovo s jastukom jer mislim da cu i sebi a i drugima izgledati vrlo smesno... a uz smeh ljutnja nekako najbrze splasne i izduva se ko probusen balon... samo cu zbog ceste potrebe morati da postavim jastuke svuda po stanu ili da zadenem jedan sebi za pojas   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

Anci, hvala za link...   :Kiss:

----------


## NatasaM...

evo, jutros sam zaurlikala cim sam se digla iz kreveta: uhvatile kosu jedna drugoj i cupaju, vriste obje, ali ne pustaju, a ja jos ni oci nisam otvorila, vristanje me i probudilo

sad sam prva ...

cekam vas  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

> ...[i]realize that when you're angry at your child, it's only because you've been *culturally conditioned to believe that* *if you feel bad, someone must be to blame*. And it feels better to blame someone else than to blame yourself.


ja ne razumijem ovaj dio, pa molim da mi se objasni   :Smile:  . 

dijete te naljuti, jer - npr. ova spomenuta situacija, uporno baca pijesak sestri u oči i ne odaziva se na mirne pokušaje smirivanja i naše molbe da prekine s tom radnjom, nego još upornije tu istu radnju ponavlja. kako da u toj situaciji sebe okrivim? kad nisam ništa kriva i baš sam bila dobro raspoložena u parku i svi smo se zabavljali dok nije krenulo s pijeskom?  :?

----------


## Kosjenka

Evo ja startam od danas , doduše ja ni nisam neki teški vikač , ja samo ponekad dreknem. No recite mi kako vaši muževi stoje sa  vikom? Moj se dere na to jadno dijete ko nespašen, najgore je što mu je nasekiran drugim stvarima i jednostavno nema živaca za njega, i on je toga svjestan ali pomaka nema.

----------


## gitulja

evo i ja krećem, samo se nadam da se ne računa urlikanje u igri jer se onda ne smijem igrat s njom tjedan dana.

----------


## Jelka

cvijeta, znači da nam je kultura nametnula da u slučaju kada se osjećamo loše, netko za to mora biti kriv.

Ja sam ove dane vikala, jučer neopravdano (taman dobila M, u depri, tijelo iziritirano, a dijete ništa krivo hoće sisati za spavanje   :Sad:  ), ali ima slučajeva kad jednostavno, kao i većina, ne čuje kad joj nešto kažem, a važno je da isti tren stane (npr. lizanje naših cipela   :Rolling Eyes:  , ja podalje od nje, sjedim na wc-u), pa dreknem, i to nekoliko puta. Ja to ne smatram nečime što moram ukidati, jer zaista u takvim situacijama nemam izbora.

----------


## Bipsić

evo, sad je skoro pa 11 sati, i ja danas još nisam vikala na svoje dijete  8) 

možda bi bilo dobro napomenuti da je već sat i pol u vrtiću   :Grin:  
ali jutro je prošlo ok... najčešće vičem kad treba doručkovati i prati zube i oblačiti se... on bi još uz te radnje, uvijek obavljao još dvije tri i uredno zaboravio na ovo kaj sad mora... tak da se to troje nama zna razvući i na sat i pol, pa onda malo podviknem koji put... ali evo, danas je sve išlo ok, sve smo se uspjeli dogovoriti bez vikanja...

----------


## kahna

> evo, jutros sam zaurlikala cim sam se digla iz kreveta: *uhvatile kosu jedna drugoj i cupaju, vriste obje, ali ne pustaju*, a ja jos ni oci nisam otvorila, vristanje me i probudilo
> 
> sad sam prva ...
> 
> cekam vas



Sorry ali moram na ovo   :Laughing:  
Reci im da češ ih ošišati ako će to i ubuduće raditi :/ 
Ne znam, nisam baš pametna.
Ja bi, vrlo vjerovatno, došla do njih i počela ih škakljati - da vidiš kako puštaju.
To mi je inače rješenje za nečakinje i nečake kad nešto treba pustit, a oni ne puštaju   :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Ja danas krenula u akciju i već prekršila.   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Kad smo izašli van iz stana sve je bilo ok dok nismo došli do stanice i dok tamo nije ulovio nekog starijeg dečka i krenuo s njim trčati okolo. Valjda sam mu 5 puta rekla da ne treči da stane kraj mene jer će doći bus. I kad je bus fakat došao još sam ga 3 ,puta zazvala a on ništa i morala sam se zderati ili ga ostaviti da čeka drugi bus.   :Nope:  .
I kad smo izašli iz busa opet se s tim dečkom krenuo derinjati, vrištati i trčati. Kao da ga je netko pustio s lanca. Koma!

 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## pikula

Kod nas je problem što sam ja s klincima 90 posto vremena, pa se sve "fore" brzo potroše. Odem na "pauzu" smirim se, a kaos progradirao do maksimuma,  okrenem dreku na zeku klinci to shvate kao dodatan poticaj za raspašoj. Mislim da je kod nas vrijeme za malo vrtića, sporta i čvršća pravila kod kuće. Dok su bili bebači nije me dirala tirada o organizaciji vrmena, kad je netko non stop cicao, spavao, jeo, bio prehlađen - ali sad - tri i pol i skoro šest. Mislim da je vrijeme da se malo bolje strukturiramo. Dosta moje razdražljivosti potiče od toga da sam stalno svima na raspolaganju - jer naravno ako nisi na poslu ništa ne radiš, a još sam umorna od  toga.

----------


## pomikaki

pikula, pa meni je tvoj dijalog s klincima bio baš  8) 
I ja sam se dobro nasmijala, moram priznati...

----------


## pikula

pomikaki   :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Ja imam gorih i boljih perioda... Bilo je i ljetos situacija kad me grlo peklo.  Ali takve situacije fakat nisu ceste (fala bogu   :Rolling Eyes:  )... to se desilo xy puta u zivotu da se rasplace na moje vikanje.

A sad sve ovo ostalo...  nemam pojma... kad sam zivcana zvucim zivcano.  Sad jel vicem ili ne, iz moje perspektive ja bih rekla da ne vicem previse.  Al ja bas nisam najobjektivnija jer dolazim iz obitelji gdje i kad se sapce se vice   :Laughing:    Tak da ja zivim u uvjerenju da sam otisla par koraka naprijed, ali mozda bi netko objektivan mi bolje znao reci koliko sam u stvari otisla naprijed   :Grin:    Vise bih rekla da zvucim diktatorski nego sto vicem, mislim da nije toliko stvar glasnoce nego nacina govora, zeeeru glasnije nego inace, i onak polakse i smracena faca.

Najiskrenije, meni je problematicno jedino ono vikanje koje njega rasplace   :Sad:  , a to se stvarno ne desava cesto i iskreno se nadam da ce se desavati jos rijedje.

----------


## Vishnja

Ja se moram malo pohvaliti...  :Embarassed:  
Citav vikend smo proveli zajedno, bila sam i umorna i zeljna vremena sa mm-om, ali nisam provristala. Najteze mi je da uvece sacuvam zivce, kada vec jedva cekam da pozaspu, a one 1001. put vicu iz sobe "dooodaj vooode, ceskaj jooos, ONA mi ne da da spavam" i sl. Ali, evo, uspevam....

----------


## Vishnja

> Vise bih rekla da zvucim diktatorski


Ovo je i moj problem, cesce nego urlikanje.

----------


## Bipsić

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Vise bih rekla da zvucim diktatorski
> 
> 
> Ovo je i moj problem, cesce nego urlikanje.


i moj...

----------


## bilbo7

Drage mame, sad ću ja ispast turbo pametna, ali me jedna jako teška vijest zatekla na poslu, pa nemrem raditi kak treba....tata mi ima rak na jetri i ne želi to ni s kim podijeliti da se ne bi brinuli, jer se ionak ništ nemre pomoći...tek sad vidim koliko će mi taj terorista faliti. Zato, grlite i volite svoje klince, tako smo krhki i prolazni, uživajte u svakom trenutku!

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

ja sam od petka popodne bila kuler na kvadrat  8)  ali sam jučer popustila  :/  i skontala  baš ovo: 




> ...realize that when you're angry at your child, it's only because you've been culturally conditioned to believe that *if you feel bad, someone must be to blame.* And it feels better to blame someone else than to blame yourself.


ukoliko nisam naspavana ( ko mi je kriv što sam kasno legla? G. sigurno nije ) ili ukoliko me nešto izbaci iz cipela ( kao npr. zagori mlijeko, ili ispadne - na testu   :Sad:   ), imam puno manje strpljenja i puno lakše planem.

A to sa G. očito nema veze.

Znači, moj trening bi se sveo na čeličenje živaca.
U ovom momentu, to je sve što mi pada na pamet...

----------


## tajchi73

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bilbo7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Drage mame, sad ću ja ispast turbo pametna, ali me jedna jako teška vijest zatekla na poslu, pa nemrem raditi kak treba....tata mi ima rak na jetri i ne želi to ni s kim podijeliti da se ne bi brinuli, jer se ionak ništ nemre pomoći...tek sad vidim koliko će mi taj terorista faliti. Zato, grlite i volite svoje klince, tako smo krhki i prolazni, uživajte u svakom trenutku!
> ...



 :Crying or Very sad:  , baš mi je žao, držite se   :Taps:  .

----------


## tajchi73

mi smo jučerašnji dan proveli u tišini, muž je ucijenjen i moram priznat da je bio ok, ali javio se problem  (dolazim u napast pomislit da mi klinci čitaju i da su prokljuvili našu odluku ) oni su jednostavno postali još tri puta gori. Sad se tuku konstantno, gluposti rade non-stop, sve u svemu fali mi smajlić koji si čupa kosu i šuta sam sebe u zid. Mislim da tek sad uviđam da smo se derali samo iz nužde jer ovak nije bilo nikad. Današnji izlazak prije mog posla je bila noćna mora, al ajd da vidimo kak bu za tjedan dana.

----------


## bilbo7

tajchi73   :Heart:  ,
hvala, nije tema razgovora, ali nisam zdržala...htjela sam samo reći da smo već jedanput bili (MM i ja zajedno s klincem, bakama, dedama, tetama..) suočeni sa situacijom gdje nam je život klinke ovisio o tako tankoj niti i ne prođe jedan jedini dan da ja ne pomislim kako bi nam bilo bez nje. Znam da vas klinci dovedu do ludila, gdje ne prepoznajete samu sebe (ja sam se jednom uhvatila u ogledalu - majko mila, Egzorcist je beba!) i da bi samo 10 minuta mira i tišine....doći će sve na svoje! Radije i vika i cika i smijeh i svađa nego mrtva tišina.
Svima upornima   :Kiss:  !

----------


## mikka

bilbo   :Love:  

ja sam primjetila jednu stvar--ako dreknem, e onda tek ocekujem da me poslusa. a on npr. ne slusa. i tu je prekretnica--hocu li skuziti da drekom ne postizem nista i pokusati nesto drugo (njegova "pobjeda") ili cu forsirati svoje (moja "pobjeda"). u principu mislim da je pametniji pristup njegova pobjeda. konkretno, u slucaju *ane.m* vise ne vikati, nego doci do njega i odvuci ga s tog parkinga. 

ja rijetko kad sizim na malog, ali on je stvarno suradljiv, dijete za pozeljeti. ali na malu... ajme meni. pogotovo u dane kao sto je bio ovaj--dijete od 4 mjeseca je spavalo doslovno *2 puta po 15 minuta* (naravno, ostatak dana je kenjkala i plakala). aj, po danu jos i imam zivaca. ali kad zaspem, a ionako sam premorena, a ona se budi svakih 15 minuta i stenje i kmeci i hoce/nece sisati, pa joj se kaka a vristi kad ju odvedem na wc.. e pa doslovno mi dode da ju u zid bacim. i trebaju mi nadljudski napori da se suzdrzim da ne urlicem na nju (ljudi, u pitanju je beba od 4 mjeseca!!!!!). nemoram vam ni pricati kao koliko govana se osjecam kasnije.

----------


## Anci

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ...[i]realize that when you're angry at your child, it's only because you've been *culturally conditioned to believe that* *if you feel bad, someone must be to blame*. And it feels better to blame someone else than to blame yourself.
> 
> 
> ja ne razumijem ovaj dio, pa molim da mi se objasni   . 
> 
> dijete te naljuti, jer - npr. ova spomenuta situacija, uporno baca pijesak sestri u oči i ne odaziva se na mirne pokušaje smirivanja i naše molbe da prekine s tom radnjom, nego još upornije tu istu radnju ponavlja. kako da u toj situaciji sebe okrivim? kad nisam ništa kriva i baš sam bila dobro raspoložena u parku i svi smo se zabavljali dok nije krenulo s pijeskom?  :?


Razmišljam što da ti nepišem...
Čitala sam neke tekstove ovog autora, neke stvari su mi ok, pomognu mi, u nekim se totalno izgubim i mislim da nisam toliko smirena i skoncentrirana.
Nekako to shvaćam ovako: 
OK je  da si ljuta u nekoj situaciji, da ti se nešto ne sviđa, da ne želiš neko ponašanje, ali kažeš mu da prestane s nekim ponašanjem, ali po ovom tekstu- bez daljnjih radnji. Znači, znaš da je netko nešto pogriješio, ali ne izderavaš se sad jer je taj i taj krivac. 
Na nekom drugom dijelu kaže da se prestanemo opterećivati da bi stvari trebale biti ovakve ili onakve i da će već onda biti lakše.
Znači: ideš linijom manjeg otpora, od djeteta ništa ne očekuješ pa je uvijek dobro  :Grin:

----------


## saska7

ja krecem u akciju. dapace, mislim da sam krenula prije tjedan dana, ali ne ovak svjesno. mm vice (inace smo oboje vikalice, jer...ma radje vicemo nego da lupimo), sad nas je cetvero odnedavno pa imam osjecaj da netko mora biti i smiren. pogotovo sto se na malo cudo ne mozemo izvikati, a nekad nas njen plac i nemogucnost da ga smirimo (ima grceve) dovede do granica zivaca pa nas i "normalno" ponasanje 4godisnjaka vrlo brzo izbaci iz takta.  :/   :Sad:  
javim se kako napredujemo...

----------


## flower

jucer sam pokleknula - jednom...i onda sam joj objasnila da sam sama sebi obecala da se vise necu derati pa je molim da mi u tome pomogne...klimnula je glavom...vidjet cemo danas   :Razz:

----------


## DIJANA S.

Evo i ja se prijavljujem u akciju nevikanja. Moram se pohvaliti da smo jučer izgurali dan bez vikanja  :D . Nadam se da će tako ostati i dalje.

----------


## donna

> Drage mame, sad ću ja ispast turbo pametna, ali me jedna jako teška vijest zatekla na poslu, pa nemrem raditi kak treba....tata mi ima rak na jetri i ne želi to ni s kim podijeliti da se ne bi brinuli, jer se ionak ništ nemre pomoći...tek sad vidim koliko će mi taj terorista faliti. Zato, grlite i volite svoje klince, tako smo krhki i prolazni, uživajte u svakom trenutku!


jako mi je žao.znam kako je to.nažalost moj je otac umro 15.7. od raka pluća samo 6 mj nakon saznanja.bili smo jaaaako vezani....  :Sad:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## donna

i ja ponekad dreknem....pa mi žao :/ 
više puta ona meni i MM kaže "nemoj vikati"  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> jucer sam pokleknula - jednom...i onda sam joj objasnila da sam sama sebi obecala da se vise necu derati *pa je molim da mi u tome pomogne...*klimnula je glavom...vidjet cemo danas


ovo mi se sviđa, dobra fora   :Smile:  

*Anci*, ok mi je tvoje objašnjenje, sviđa mi se ovo da od djeteta ne treba očekivati da se ponaša onako kako mi mislimo da se treba ponašati jer vjerojatno to njima nije u tom trenutku niti u primisli.  ostaje još pitanje kako u tom trenutku postići ono što MI želimo bez vike. 
u stvari, mislim da je ipak najbitnije da nas takvo njihovo ponašanje ne razbjesni do kraja, ne izbaci iz takta, da ne podivljamo. i tu se slažem da se treba donekle kontrolirati. ili ako ne uspijemo, a tako je možda i zdravije, vikati u jastuk ili lupati namještaj. moram priznati da, od kad se mara rodila, to mi se jako rijetko dešava. kad sam imala samo juraja, znala sam tako skroz - naskroz pošiziti. a sad valjda, nikad me oboje istovremeno ne naljute, pa zbog onog drugog i ne mogu biti baš tako jako iznervirana. mislim da je to razlog. 

a ako smo ljuti i vičemo - to je za mene ok. kod mene, ako podignem ton za barem jednu oktavu u "kriznim" situacijama - to odmah djeluje (na juraja, na maru za sad ne djeluje ništa - ona mi se samo smije i nastavlja po svome). i ne bih se te blagodati odrekla tako lako.

----------


## Sramežljiva

Kakva ironija - jučer sam dobila gadnu upalu grla. Tako da zaista ne vičem...   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kakva ironija - jučer sam dobila gadnu upalu grla. Tako da zaista ne vičem...


to se ne broji. ti krećeš kad ozdraviš.

----------


## AdioMare

> Sramežljiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kakva ironija - jučer sam dobila gadnu upalu grla. Tako da zaista ne vičem...  
> 
> 
> to se ne broji. ti krećeš kad ozdraviš.


Tako je.

Ja sam jako fina zadnja dva dana, rođena me mater ne bi prepoznala  :Grin:  , a onda sam jutros u*rala: 2. dan vrtića nakon ljetne stanke. I bila sam tako strpljiva (zašto ne bih bila, dijete reagira na ranojutarnje buđenje onako kako može, tek je 2. dan, treba vremena) i dok je još 2 minute prije polaska tulila da joj se spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavaaaaaaaaa (nudim opciju ostanka s bakom doma-neće) bila sam ponosna na sebe. Pa smo svratili u Dionu kupiti neki gablec i za nju čokoladno mlijeko i pecivo, naravno jedva se odljepila od sjedalice koliko joj se neeeeeeeeee daaaaaaaaaaaaaa hoooooooodati... pa smo stigli pred vrtić.
I dok je žvakala pecivo i zalijevala ga čokoladnim mlijekom iznenada kihne.... ali ne tako da okrene glavu prema prozoru, lijevom ili desnom, ili da, ne daj Bože stavi ruku na usta.... nego tako da kihne 10 cm od mog desnog ramena, moje bijele majice.... svoje pecivo i čokoladno mlijeko.... - onda sam gadno opsovala.
Naravno, ona se trudila biti mrtva ozbiljna, ipak je se grdi, zar ne? Ali brk joj se žestoko kesio i nikako joj nije polazilo za rukom da bude skroz ozbiljna. 

Eto, koje su to situacije u kojima ja planem! Obično prije te glupost nego neka krupna stvar, kod krupnih imam više takta i mozga u glavi, ovako ja dreknem zbog nečega na što bi se drugi nasmijao zajedno s djetetom!
Sad se smijem i ja kad god se pogledam preko ramena i ugledam točkice od čokoladnog mlijeka.  :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Mikka,kad su tak mali živci su ti tanki od iscrpljenosti, nema tu filozofije. Uvali starijeg tati, maloj cicu u usta i spavaj kad god možeš, bake nek čiste, susjede neg šeć ustarijeg u park, muž nek kuha... Bilo što nacrtaj im svima da ćeš  puknuti i da bude onda sve palo njih i bolje da se orgnaiziraju dok imaju s kim. Moji su isto na blizu i dok su oboje bili mali stvarno je trebalo cijelo selo da dan prođe podnošljivo uz sve mastitise, nespavanja.....  jedino utješno je da stvarno brzo prođe i svi uključeni se poslje hvale na sva usta kak i vežu se za klince, pa umjesto da ih ti moliš na kraju se druže jer su kompići. Drži se i traži pomoć gdje god možeš, ponekad se skriva neki neočekivani izvor u blizini.

----------


## Ana :-)

Jučer je dan krenuo grozno, te je gladan, te je malo žedan, te bi išao u van a ja u gaćama i ne kuži da se moram obući.
Pa mu objasnim da se prvo moramo umiti, obući, jesti pa da onda idemo van.
Onda on krene lupati sa glavomu pod.
Doručkujemo, obućemo se i krećemo van.
U autu situacija ok i onda je opet malo žedan pa mu dodam vode, pa me gleda i prolijeva vodu  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Odemo do mojih, tamo više manje sve ok, za natrag cirkus, hoće cicu a ne mogu mu dati jer vozim, otvara vrata od auta , lupa sa glavom unatrag, vrišti, vadi ruke ispod pojasa.
Objašnjavam mu da mora biti vezan i dalje vrišti i na kraju ja dreknem ali pomaka nema.
Popodne sam ga frknula mužu i pokupila se u grad  :Grin:

----------


## Jelka

> Popodne sam ga frknula mužu i pokupila se u grad


To te ja pitam!   :Klap:

----------


## Kanga

> Sramežljiva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> biste li mi se pridružile kada bih vam predložila da, recimo, sljedeći tjedan bude "Tjedan bez vikanja" i da svakodnevno podijelimo svoja iskustva ovdje na forumu?
> 
> 
> ne bih. izgubila bih dio sebe


sorciere   :Laughing:  

ja se ne moram upisivati - vec godinama imam dil s Jerkom da me upozori kad pretjeram s decibelima i mogu reci da sam zadovoljna njegovom uslugom. osim toga, mojim ukucanima ionako vise od mog vikanja smeta kad "mrkvo" (citaj: mrko) gledam   :Grin:

----------


## Arwen

nama počela škola i ja ne vičem   :Grin:   očito još ništa ne rade u školi
uffffff lažem jučer sam vikala ali ne samo na njega nego na cijelu
ekipu prijatelja koji vrlo dobro znaju da se hrčak ne smije dirati
a oni su ga izvadili iz kaveza i maltretirali   :Mad:  
pa sam ih malo jačim tonom "zamolila" da izađu iz kuće i igraju se u dvoru

----------


## tajchi73

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ...



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   kak dražesno, posebno kad se desi drugom  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

> ja se ne moram upisivati - vec godinama imam dil s Jerkom da me upozori kad pretjeram s decibelima i mogu reci da sam zadovoljna njegovom uslugom. osim toga, mojim ukucanima ionako vise od mog vikanja smeta kad "mrkvo" (citaj: mrko) gledam


Kanga, ova tvoja i flowerina ideja je baš super.
Kad razmislim, moja to u biti i radi, bez dogovora  :Grin:  

Nadala sam se da ćeš malo prokomentirati onaj tekst gore, zanima me i tvoje tumačenje...   :Kiss:

----------


## gita75

Ja ću se samo pohvaliti. Iz deračice sam prešla u mirnu mamu kad je sinka počeo lupati pubertet pa je počeo povisivati ton. Morali smo nešto mijenjati jer smo se uglavnom samo deračili po kući. Prvo sam prestala ja, a onda polako i on.
Sad su rijetke deruće epizode rezervirane za moju goru polovicu. A i to pokušavam izbjeći, odem van na 10 minuta ako terba. To mi je dosta da složim jasnu rečenicu s objašnjenjem zašto sam ljuta i izgovorim ju normalnim tonom. Ali... Odgovor gore polovice me često izbaci van na daljnjih 10 min   :Grin:  .
S vremenom se navikneš na to ne urlanje.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam dugo izdrzala "fina" nakon jednog kriznog razdoblja na pocetku ljeta.
cak ni PMSu nisam dopustila da me pokori.
ni L. samo i iskljucivo mama za sve ostale histerizram faza.
i onda jutros....L. se budi i odmah trazi da se ustanemo.
ja je pitam jel bi jos malo spavala.
i tu krece njena shiza....bez uvoda i zapleta.
odmah na ples ribe na suhom uz kmecanje i histerizranje.
izderala sam se samo tako....cak je na 10 sekundi zasutila.
morala sam se odmaknuti i izmeditirati jer, iako su fakat rijetka takva jutra, nema mi gore kad se probudi "nabrijana".
*bes takav dan!

----------


## katajina

Posustala sam jučer   :Sad:    nakon 4 dana.
Od danas krećem ispočetka...

----------


## NatasaM...

ja sam smanjila, ali ne i prestala
i MM je osisao cure  :Smile:  

nemam pojma kako prestati potpuno

*gita*, tvoj me post tjesi, mozda je ipak moguce

----------


## Kanga

*anci*, nisam citala sve postove   :Embarassed:  (slabo stojim s vremenom), pa sam tek sad skuzila da si stavila taj link   :Love:  . slazem se generalno s tvojim objasnjenjima, dodala bih samo:




> OK je  da si ljuta u nekoj situaciji, da ti se nešto ne sviđa, da ne želiš neko ponašanje, ali kažeš mu da prestane s nekim ponašanjem, ali po ovom tekstu- bez daljnjih radnji. Znači, znaš da je netko nešto pogriješio, ali ne izderavaš se sad jer je taj i taj krivac. :


bas tako - nema tu ni krivca, ni pravca   :Smile:  , ideja je izaci iz tog moralisticko-osudivackog nacina razmisljanja jer samo oduzima energiju umjesto da nadahnjuje kreativnim rjesenjima... 




> Znači: ideš linijom manjeg otpora, od djeteta ništa ne očekuješ


mali paradoks: ne ocekujes, ali imas vjeru da je, sto god tko napravio i kakve god nas misli i osjecaji zbog toga opsjeli, sve to ok. kad to znas, puno je lakse doci do rjesenja.

uff. lakse mi je to zamisljati nego izraziti rijecima...

----------


## pikula

ja sam bolesna i jadna i imam manjak energije za trčanje, tako da sam danas na momente pribjegla vojničkim tonovima, ali sam se na vrijeme sabrala, uvalila dodača na igranje, pozvala muža da nas odveze iz parka i sad sam već u piđami i gospodin preuzima smjenu, ja sam over & out i radije ću ostati tako nego da se ljutim. A da mi netko skuha juuuhicuuu....

----------


## Anci

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znači: ideš linijom manjeg otpora, od djeteta ništa ne očekuješ
> 
> 
> mali paradoks: ne ocekujes, ali imas vjeru da je, sto god tko napravio i kakve god nas misli i osjecaji zbog toga opsjeli, sve to ok. kad to znas, puno je lakse doci do rjesenja.
> 
> uff. lakse mi je to zamisljati nego izraziti rijecima...


OK, drago mi je da si se ubacila  :Kiss:  
Je, i meni je nekad izreći nešto.

----------


## clumsy mom

Ja se nisam prijavila ali izgelda da sam trebala. 

Juče smo celog popodneva bili u vinogradu i pomagali svekijima oko berbe grožđa. Klincima je bilo prezanimljivo da bi se nešto bunili, jurcali između redova, ubacivali grozdove u kantu...ukratko, u 8:30 su bili na izmaku snaga i jedva su izdržali tuširanje

Danas nam je tata odfurao na pecanje a mi otišli na sladoled i u šetnju, svratili do mog posla da nešto odradim, igrali s ena ulici sa komšinicom i dan završili sa babom i bajkama dok smo mm i ja išli u nedeljni šoping.

Sutra nas očekuje biblioteka a najavile su se i najbolje drugarice a u četvrtak mi dolazi tata i nemam nameru kvariti si dan jer ga jedva čekam...Dok je tata tu ne vičem na decu   :Rolling Eyes:  

Izguraćemo mi ovu sedmicu samo tako, kažem vam ja   :Wink:

----------


## Storma

> ...iako su fakat rijetka takva jutra, nema mi gore kad se probudi "nabrijana".
> *bes takav dan!


MRZIM takva jutra, makar Anita ne sizi koliko place na sav glas ovako AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA pa udah pa 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AA
i tako obicno 10-ak min kad ju uhvati. NISTA ne pomaze. A ne smijem otici od nje jer to uzrokuje vristanje. Onda vicem da se smiri, ne jer sam ljuta vec jer me ne cuje. Onda se ona jos jace dere jer ja vicem na nju   :Rolling Eyes:  
Nebesa otvorite se.
Ah
Imamo odavna dogovor - ona nece tulit, ja necu vikati. I sve je bolje.

----------


## leonisa

opisala si L.
i mene.
i nas pokusaj objasnjavanja da vristanjem i deranjem nece nsta dobti jer ju ne razumijem.

nace ne vele zabadava po jutru se dan poznaje.
jedan od gorih dana....

----------


## NatasaM...

Opisujete moju Ledu?  :Grin:  

Svaki, ali bas svaki dan po 15-20 minuta vristanja do njene 5. godine. Nicim izazvanog. Pomirila sam se bila s tim.

Sad se ne dogadja svaki dan, nego povremeno. Jucer je sizila cak dobrih pola sata, valjda pocetak skole lose djeluje na njene zivce.

----------


## ana0206

Citam vas da mi bude bolje al ne pomaze....kako kazu po jutru se dan poznaje....ovaj dan je onda zvanicno najgori ikada!

Evo Petra (2god i 2 mj) je krenula u vrtic danas 2. dan, a šizika je postala unazad 10 dana! Inace spava sama u sobi u svom krevetu i sve je super spava od 20.30 pa do 7.30 - nema budjenja, sve ok, vec mjesecima. Lovro 10,5 mjeseci spava u svom kinderbetu u nasoj sobi. No unazad 10 dana je sve otislo u nepovrat, jutros se probudila u 5.15 i pocela iz svoje sobe vristati kako ona nece vise spavati (MM joj ne smije prici blizu jer na njega odmah vristi -  isto unazad 10 dana) , Lovro se naravno probudio i MM pokusava s njim dok se ja s njom u sobi raspravljam (blago receno) - no Lovro kad je skuzio da nema mene je "podivljao" i poceo se derati iz petnih zila. Nista zamjenimo mjesta MM i ja - sada Petra dobija slom zivaca, Lovro pokusava spavati dok ona urla iz druge sobe! Ja ostavljam Lovru i pokusavam je smiriti no ona i dalje vice kako ona vise nece spavati - nakon 10 minuta uvjeravanja pocinjem diktatorski naredjivati da je noc i da svi spavaju pa tako mora i ona i odlazim iz sobe (Lovro za to vrijeme urla u drugoj sobi!!!!)! Ipak se smirila nakon par minuta i na kraju uspjevam nekako uspavati Lovru!
Mir i tisina oko 30 minuta kad evo u 6.20 opet vice iz sobe kako ona nece spavati....i opet sve iz pocetka (grrrr).....I sada vec kuzim da stvarno nece  vise zaspati i pokusavam ju nagovoriti da se igra s tatom no ona i dalje urla dok ja uspavljujem Lovru..... 

Na kraju smo se svi ustali i sve super sat vremena, no Lovro je umoran jer se nije naspavao (inace spava do 8h), MM mora na posao, a Petra ide na privikavanje u vrtic....svi vriste u isti glas.... meni dodje da si kosu pocupam sa glave!!!!!

I sto sada - nocas nas vjerojatno ceka isti scenarij, btw. Lovro se jos budi po nocu al u razlicito vrijeme od Petre i pije vode!??

I evo mantram i razmisljam kako da ne vicem vise danas (tj. uopce) i sto da napravim!

Odlucila sam da od danas spavaju u istoj sobi no to opet moze biti dvosjekli mac jer je ona taman sada na privikavanju??

Al sto napraviti u 5h ujutro ili kao jutro prije u 3h ujutro????

nazalost nemam baka, teta ni ikakve rodbine u zg...a frisko smo se preselili u drugi kvart....

----------


## miljica

> ja sam bolesna i jadna i imam manjak energije za trčanje, tako da sam danas na momente pribjegla vojničkim tonovima, ali sam se na vrijeme sabrala, uvalila dodača na igranje, pozvala muža da nas odveze iz parka i sad sam već u piđami i gospodin preuzima smjenu, ja sam over & out i radije ću ostati tako nego da se ljutim. A da mi netko skuha juuuhicuuu....


i ja sam juce bila ovakva, uhvatio me neki virus sta li, ali sam pribegla drugacijoj taktici: poslala mm njegovoj mami po rucak, zajedno sa n. na dva sata i kasnije u popodnevnu setnju na jos dva sata, da mogu na miru da odbolujem... tako da je juce bio ok dan sto se tice vikanja, tj. nisam imala na koga da vicem...

ali sam danasnji vec upropastila  :Sad:  ... pa cu izgleda morati ispocetka :/

nervira me to sto neki put uopste ne mogu da uhvatim taj trenutak kod sebe kad sve krene nizbrdo i kad vise ne mogu da se zaustavim...

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ja moram danas da se pohvalim   :Razz:  
U sebi stalno ponavljam: "moje dijete je kompetentno, moje dijete je kompetentno"   :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Al sto napraviti u 5h ujutro ili kao jutro prije u 3h ujutro????


a ništa drugo nego tješiti se da mora biti i takvih dana, i takvih jutra. bojim se da tu nema čarobnih tips&tricks. i nastojati sačuvati svoje živce ...   :Kiss:

----------


## tajchi73

:Sad:  , bez obzira što sam muža ucijenila i obećala 100 kn ak se ne dere tjedan dana, već jutros je imao napadaj bjesnoće.Klinci uopće nisu  reagirali na njegovo deranje, valjda su naviknuti   :Sad:  , mada on tvrdi da je to zato kaj im ja popuštam pa onda ne doživljavaju njega  :? . - moš mislit   :Mad:  , naravno ja ak samo malo povisim glas on već priča da budu djeca imala traume jer tak piše na rodama ( više niš nemrem reć a da njegov komentar nije: to piše na rodama, to su rekle rode, i kaj kažu rode - naravno podrugljivo). Naravno nisam ni ja baš svetica, jučer sam bila na rubu kad nisu navečer htjeli ni probat večeru, jedino sam ih molila da probaju žlicu i ak im ne paše ne moraju jest, al ma kakvi. I da, kad se već jadam, ja vičem kad mislim da su doveli ili sebe ili jednog od sebe u životnu opasnost i to smatram ok jer u tom trenutku nemrem im baš lijepo i natanane objašnjavat zašto se to ne smije al onda mi MM spočitava da se i ja derem a nemrem mu objasnit razliku. Eto sad mi lakše   :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

ana0206, slicno je i kod nas, samo mi svi spavamo u istoj sobi i vecinu vremena nema tate. joj i ja znam biti pred slomom, pogotovo ako su me probudili, jer ako sam budna onda super ishendlam, ali kada zaspem.. boze me sacuvaj. od sline neispavanosti onda jako tesko dolazim sebi, a kako mi tek zivci zatitraju kad se oni "natjecu" tko ce glasnije urlikati..   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bipsić

kod mene ide dosta dobro...

danas ujutro sam skoro malo popustila i htjela vikati   :Grin:  
naime, roko je spavao do skoro 9,15 a ja ga vozim u vrtić i još k tome danas imam komisiju za bolovanje... to se njega naravno ne tiče i on sve u svom stilu, laganini, a meni gori pod petama... nagovaram ga da se obuče, najede ali nikak i nikak - jer njemu se valjda nikam ne žuri... i nakon kaj si je već troje čarape preobul jer se nije mogel odlučiti koje mu najbolje pašu uz današnju vrtićku kombinaciju, htjela sam početi vikati na njega, ali sam udahnula i velim mu lijepo i smireno: ajd stari se ti malo požuri jer ja fakat moram ići; nemam puno strpljena i počela bum vikati na tebe i onda bumo svi nervozni... a on meni: ne mama, ja nebum nervozan, nebu ni tata nego budeš TI nervozna  8) 

čovjek sto posto u pravu   :Grin:

----------


## ana0206

izgleda da je mantra ipak upalila....

Vrtic prosao super (kucam u drvo), evo maloprije sam ih stavila zajedno u sobu i oboma dala pusu, rekla laku noc i izasla! Uslijedilo je gromoglasno deranje u glas koje je trajalo cijelih 5 minuta (sto zbog gubitka dude Lovrine, a sto zbog toga sto Petra od njegovog placa nije mogla zaspati)... mirno i smireno sam usla dala dudu i izasla...i sada je takva tisina da ne mogu jos uvijek doci k sebi....budemo vidjeli dokle....  :Rolling Eyes:  

Na svako Petrino necu sam reagirala prema onome sto je netko napisao - pa ne mora ako nece i dalje radila po svom i nekako sam je na prevaru uspjela i obuci - sva me je u cudu gledala sto na njeno bijesno "necu" se smijem i meljem dalje....no upalilo je! 8) 

isto tako sam joj rekla da je mama odllucila na nece vise vikati i da treba njenu pomoc....(nisam sigurna koliko je skuzila al je kimala glavom u znak odobravanja)

----------


## yaya

Samo da javim da sam totalno kuuuuuuuuuuuuul  :Coffee:  čak ni ne režim  :Raspa:

----------


## babyboys

evo, ovako je mm solidaran sa mnom: svako moje vikanje-"kazna" je sex. pa ako dreknem 3 puta u danu, to su 3 sexa. i ne moramo sva 3 obavit taj dan, ali na kraju tjedna zbrajamo dug i onda dodajemo kamate.

pa ti viči.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Evo teče treči dan, a ja još nemam duga  8) 

uglavnom, trudim se sve objasnit, a kad pojudim, zatvorim se u kupaonu i brojim... do milijun

usput uvodimo i nova pravila u novom stanu, pa smireno pokušavam i slomit njihov otpor prema istim. za sad mi ide, nadam se da će potrajat i kad prođe ovaj tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

Svaka čast ana! Sjećaš se moje agonije s malom, malom Janom, njezinom spavanju na meni ili nikako drugačije, grčeva...? Tako da te potpuno razumijem i   :Naklon:  

Ja iako trebam dobiti M sam iznenađujuće  8) . Nažalost imala sam preksinoć jedan potpuno nepotrebni ispad, ali u jednom sam trenu osjetila da moram zavriskati i eto...   :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

> evo, ovako je mm solidaran sa mnom: svako moje vikanje-"kazna" je sex. pa ako dreknem 3 puta u danu, to su 3 sexa. i ne moramo sva 3 obavit taj dan, ali na kraju tjedna zbrajamo dug i onda dodajemo kamate.
> 
> pa ti viči.



opa... ovo ću ja uvest   :Grin:

----------


## Bipsić

> babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo, ovako je mm solidaran sa mnom: svako moje vikanje-"kazna" je sex. pa ako dreknem 3 puta u danu, to su 3 sexa. i ne moramo sva 3 obavit taj dan, ali na kraju tjedna zbrajamo dug i onda dodajemo kamate.
> 
> pa ti viči.   
> 
> 
> 
> opa... ovo ću ja uvest


ja ni slučajno... moglo bi mi se desiti da se za vikend samo sexam    :Razz:

----------


## ana0206

ma kad bi uvela to pravilo ne bi se keksala mjesecima....  :Laughing:  

no evo dan je ipak prosao pa skoro ok....na kraju sam sa Petrom prestala pricati i totalno ju izignorirala. Naime, ona je htjela rucati stojecki pored stola... 8) ....ma da.....- samo jedan o danasnjih bisera koji je zavrstio bacanjem po podu i histericnim placem....ja bila cool (mirno objasnila da to kao opcija ne postoji), nahranila L i pravila se da buljim u tv!  :Grin:  


Sjetim se toga Jelka i sada kada ih imam dvoje ne mogu vjerovati da je tak nes moguce.... L se uspavljujem sam (bez pobune) od rodjenja (nikada nisam mislila da je tako nesto moguce   :Laughing:  )!

----------


## ivana zg

evo samo da se na žalost pridružim, nisam vrištala jedno mjesec dana dok mi je imao tko pomoći oko male pa nisam imala ni potrebu, dijete se naviklo na normalnu mamu, a sada kad malo povisim ton, ona se sva tresem, ja se ne mogu smirit, a savjest me hoće pojest kao razrjeđivač boju   :Crying or Very sad:   mrzim se iz dana u dan sve više..pomoć si ne mogu, svijesna sam svakog svog vriska...ali ono nije upućeno bebei već drugima da mi treba pomoć i odmor, na žalost ćuje ge samo moja Emi, koja ga se jako boji  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
pomozi te!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ana0206

Ivana zg....dodjes kod mene na samo jedan dan i provedes ga sa nama i nakon toga ces trcati kuci svojoj curici i terapija djeluje sigruno 2 tjedna! :Laughing:  

Isprobano!  :Wink:

----------


## Anci

Ah...
Spavaju   :Grin:  
L. više ne spava tokom dana, osim u vrtiću, i onda je prenaporna.
Svi trpimo njenu nervozu. Nisam niti jedan put poviknula, no u jednom trenutku sam je nakon jednog od ekscesa iznijela iz sobe i stavila na krevet i malo se maknula. :/ 

Isplakala se minutu i došla ko nova. Ona, ne ja. 

Nisam baš pobornik te metode, no nisam znala što ću.
Kao da joj treba malo nasamo da dođe sebi.

Inače u takvim situacijama ja s njom sjednem u drugu prostoriju da se malo smiri, no danas mi to nije išlo pa sam je pustila samu :/

Al bar se ne derem  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babyboys

ja i jučer sve lijepo objašnjavam, brojim u sebi i na kraju dana objasnim da se ja ne želim derat, ali ako ne pojedu za dve minute da će bit svega (riješili bi keks za čitavu godinu) i prepustim palicu mm. a on se lijepo izviče. za njega ne vrijedi onaj deal o keksu.

----------


## gitulja

ovaj tjedan još nisam vikala. zapravo sam jednom vrisnula, ali od straha jer je nekim čudom uspjela doći do noža (za mazanje, ali svejedno nož).
ali ovih dana nemam ni potrebu. jedino što me zadnjih tjedana izluđuje je što se ne da obući. samo viče bebež ilitiga bjež i trk po krevetu. sad ponukana ovim sam prestala vikati i samo joj ozbiljnim, malo strožim glasom kažem da legne da se obučemo i onda može bježati. i pali! bolje od vikanja.

----------


## Mihovil

I ja vrlo često potpuno nepotrebno viknem i ne osjećam se dobro zbog toga, a efekta nema. Jučer sam došla kući totalno opuštena i sa željom da ne viknem i da sve sporove riješimo dogovorom. I za divno čudo funkcioniralo je. Na moje iznenađenje. Bez ucjena i vikanja, totalna idila.

Nadam se samo da to nije slučajnost!

----------


## Bipsić

> Samo da javim da sam totalno kuuuuuuuuuuuuul  čak ni ne režim


a ja moram javiti da sam danas zarežala i da nisam kuuul  :/ 

mislim da je skužil da se nekaj čudno događalo ovih dana jer nisam ni jednom digla glas na njega, i da je to počel iskorištavati  8)

----------


## Sramežljiva

Ja sam viknula...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

> Samo da javim da sam totalno kuuuuuuuuuuuuul  čak ni ne režim


zato se mene moglo večeras čuti preko cijelog parka. "kad ti velim stani, ima da staneš, da se ukopaš! "  :Grin:  

shit, sad tek skuzih da nisam koristila JA poruku, al mislim da me dijete ipak skuzilo.

----------


## Anci

> Ja sam viknula...


I ja. Ona se rasplakala, zaspala, a ja se osjećala tako grozno...
Nisam mogla ni knjigu čitati u miru, a dvoje djece zaspalo u isto vrijeme  :Grin:  

Ajmo sutra opet ispočetka...

----------


## mikka

> "kad ti velim stani, ima da staneš, da se ukopaš! "  
> 
> shit, sad tek skuzih da nisam koristila JA poruku, al mislim da me dijete ipak skuzilo.


rikavam   :Laughing:  

ja mislim da sam, otkad se prijavih na temu (sto se poklopilo i s dolaskom oca djece   :Grin:  ), viknula samo jednom, i to ni sama ne znam koji mi je vrag bio--opce nije bilo nis tak strasno. md me popljuvao, mali se rasplakao, a ja osjecala ko drek. ostatak veceri nisam vise nis govorila.

opcenito imam vise strpljenja otkad imam neku pomoc (cak i uspijem odspavati sat vremena u komadu  8) ), a vidim da i njima pase tatino drustvo.

----------


## Anci

mikka, super   :Love:

----------


## kahna

Mogu li ja pitati što smatrate pod tim vikanjem/vrištanjem/dranjem?

Moja mama je npr. uvijek vikala i za sve. 
Nikada nas nije udarila, ali se izvikala. Ali opet nije bila "divlja" i neuračunljiva (ak se kuži na što mislim).
Ali ona niti danas nije tiha, sve što govori, govori glasnije.

Ja ne urlam, ne derem se stalno, ne vrištim - ali da povisim ton kad Luka npr. dira cvijeće - povisim. Ali malo i onako autoritativno kažem NEeee.
Da izgubim kontrolu i izvičem se/izurlam - to ne i stvarno nikada.

E pa sad me zato zanima o kojem i kakvom vikanju vi mislite i pišete ovdje ?
 :Embarassed:

----------


## cvijeta73

još ste budne?   :Grin:  

ja gledala neku mini seriju - englesku, u njihovom realnom stilu, i totalno se izbedirala. i sad da nije bolji sex i grad? barem na miru odem spavati.

----------


## Sramežljiva

> Mogu li ja pitati što smatrate pod tim vikanjem/vrištanjem/dranjem?
> 
> Ja ne urlam, ne derem se stalno, ne vrištim - ali da povisim ton kad Luka npr. dira cvijeće - povisim. Ali malo i onako autoritativno kažem NEeee.
> Da izgubim kontrolu i izvičem se/izurlam - to ne i stvarno nikada.
> 
> E pa sad me zato zanima o kojem i kakvom vikanju vi mislite i pišete ovdje ?


Kahna, ti još imaš bebu, ona je nevina, malena, ne razumije i zapravo se teško ljutiti na nju; možeš uglavnom pošiziti zbog situacije u kojoj se nađeš (zbog nje), a ne na bebu kao osobu. I ja imam bebu i nikad ne vičem na nju. Ali tu je moje drugo, petogodišnje dijete, koje smatram razumnim i prilično zrelim - e, ono mi ispija živce. Tu su situacije u kojima ono zna da se nešto ne smije, a namjerno to radi; ili slučajevi kad mu deset puta strpljivo ponoviš da nešto napravi ili ne napravi, a ne sluša te, potpuno te ignorira ili radi čak suprotno od toga što želiš. S vremenom se nakupi takvih stvari, mnoge se situacije ponavljaju, iz dana u dan, iz mjeseca u mjesec (npr. beskrajno otezanje s odlaskom na spavanje, a ujutro problemi s buđenjem   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), i u jednom trenutku (ako si živac kao ja) naprosto zaurlaš: REKLA SAM DA ODEŠ OPRATI ZUBE!!!! Ili: ČUJEŠ TI MENE, ŠTO RADIŠ SAD, KRENI!!! I tako, eto, razne varijacije deračine tokom dana; povremeno čak i kad dijete možda i nije krivo ili nije htjelo nešto napraviti (staneš na lego kockicu, a to boliii,  pa počneš urlati zašto igračke nisu pospremljene i sl. gluposti).   :Embarassed:   Govorim o urlanju koje odmah užari obiteljsku atmosferu, svi postanu nervozni, ponekad dijete počne vikati na mene jer me oponaša, ma, užas... Željela bih rješavati probleme mirnim putem, stvarno bih to željela...

----------


## Vishnja

Evo, i ja zavriskah juce zbog igracaka koje stoje na podu vec pet dana. Jos tada smo se lepo dogovorile da, posto su napravile selo za sitne ljubimce, ne kvarimo igru dok ne dodje zenica koja nam sprema. I juce, pola sata pre nego sto ce Borka zajahati usisivac, ja i dalje molim ljubaznim glasom da se igracke spreme, potom direktnim JA porukama porucujem kako ZELIM da se to uradi. Na to sve dobijem odgovore u stilu :"Nisam ja, to je NJEN deo sela, ja ne zelim da spremam, vec da pisem pozivnice za rodjendan" i jos 1111 isprika i finti za izvlacenje od obe...
E, tu poludim i vise rezuci nego vristeci pedagoski ih ucenim kako nece izaci iz sobe dok to ne srede...

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ja opet moram da se pohvalim, ova tema očito dobro utiče na mene :D

----------


## Matilda

Moja jedan dan čuje, drugi dan ne čuje. Pa vičem. Stojim pored nje, gledamo se oči u oči i kažem joj: M, 5 do 8 je, odi u kupaonicu, kasniš u vrtić. I stoji ona ko teletabis i smije se. A ja ko papagaj i glas svaki put glasniji.

Već dugo nisam vikala (barem dva dana).  :Grin:  
Ali prošli tjedan, na moru, imala sam razgovor s M (oko naginjanja preko balkona), ali je bila prisutna moja mama koja mi je upadala u riječ (i davala savjete o odgoju, kao ja stalno vičem na nju) i nadglasavala se sa mnom. I što je ona bila glasnija, to sam ja pojačavala glas. Ja mislim da smo se nas dvije čule i preko Velebita.

----------


## yaya

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da javim da sam totalno kuuuuuuuuuuuuul  čak ni ne režim 
> 
> 
> zato se mene moglo večeras čuti preko cijelog parka. "kad ti velim stani, ima da staneš, da se ukopaš! "  
> 
> shit, sad tek skuzih da nisam koristila JA poruku, al mislim da me dijete ipak skuzilo.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Još uvijek sam kuuuuul, nemam tikove  :Unsure:  al me želudac nešto trga.

Kahna moja mama je isto tako ko i tvoja, ja to pripisujem talijanskom mentalitetu...galami i lamače rukama i kad priča priče za laku noć  :Laughing:  . Što se tiče situacija kad ja galamim, zagalamim kad me nakon x puta ne posluša..ono ko da zidovima pričam.

----------


## Bipsić

> Što se tiče situacija kad ja galamim, zagalamim kad me nakon x puta ne posluša..ono ko da zidovima pričam.


e pa tak je i kod mene... nisam u tim trenucima vikanja "divlja" i "neuračunljiva" (makar ima momenata kad nisam baš ni daleko), ali jednostavno me izbaci iz takta to kaj ja nekaj govorim a on ignorira i, na žalost, ne znam kak drugačije privući pozornost na to kaj govorim osim kaj viknem...

----------


## tajchi73

> yaya prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo da javim da sam totalno kuuuuuuuuuuuuul  čak ni ne režim 
> 
> 
> a ja moram javiti da sam danas zarežala i da nisam kuuul  :/ 
> 
> *mislim da je skužil da se nekaj čudno događalo ovih dana jer nisam ni jednom digla glas na njega, i da je to počel iskorištavati  8)*





to 100 %, bar je kod nas takva situacija i to njihovo " iskorištavanje " našeg ne deranja me već polako izluđuje   :Mad:  . Sve češće se pitam nema li moj muž ipak bolju taktiku- još da se dere tiše i s boljim razlogom-uopće nisam zahtjevna   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

imam djeda koji je nagluh. a u biti su svi s mamine strane već nagluhi... tako da je zxuja naučila da se mi svi deremo. njoj je to dio folklora. 

ovo u parku - rekla sam da stane, jer je iza nje išao biciklist. ona ne samo da nije stala, nego je taman još skrenula desno (da dohvati lopticu) i tup pred biciklista. na svu sreću je čovjek uspio skrenuti lijevo. uf. uf. evo me, opet sam se uzrujala...   :Grin:

----------


## yaya

> na žalost, ne znam kak drugačije privući pozornost na to kaj govorim osim kaj viknem...


Sad u toj mojoj kuul, nevikačkojinerežateljskoj fazi, ako me po ko zna koji  put ne čuje, čučnem dolje, primim ju lagano za lice i usmjerrim oči u oči pa lagano velim ono što trebam i tražim da ponovi što sam joj rekla. Pali probaj tako... 8)

----------


## babyboys

ja probala ovo pa pali 50 % slučajeva. 

a sinoć... večera- on ne bi grašak i još bulji u tv . Dogovorimo se oko graška, pa on n bi meso. i to se uspijem dogovoriti i onda kilavi, treba mu 100 godina... sve to odradim smireno i tiho, a onda kad se treba ić spremat za krevet, ne doživljava me i stane tik ispred tva... ja poludila , dreknula JEL TI ČUJEŠ ŠTA TI JA PRIČAM!!!!
i onda smo se išli spremat bez pogovora...

Kaj, idemo na još jedan tjedan ili...?

----------


## Vishnja

Idemo, idemo....
Eto, ja od ponedeljka do petka samo jednom izgubila zivce...

----------


## pikula

Gasiti TV dok se jede i  dok se  priča. Pravilo ludilo 8)  inače ni sina ni muža ne bi nikad čula, samo vidjela

----------


## gitulja

sutra je za mene pravi izazov. prvi put putujemo avionom i idemo same nas dvije, pa vidim već preko nekoliko mogućih situacija za gubljenje živaca. i jedan veliki dodak tome je da ju moram probuditi u 5,a inače spava do 8:30.
veliki izazov za mene, nadam se da neću pokleknuti.

----------


## tajchi73

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja probala ovo pa pali 50 % slučajeva. 
> ...



e to mi je  :? , lijepo moliš nitko ne čuje, drekneš i odmah svi skaču i sve rade - to valjda nikad neću shvatiti. Ak netko ima kakvo objašnjenje nek ga iznese.

----------


## tajchi73

> sutra je za mene pravi izazov. prvi put putujemo avionom i idemo same nas dvije, pa vidim već preko nekoliko mogućih situacija za gubljenje živaca. i jedan veliki dodak tome je da ju moram probuditi u 5,a inače spava do 8:30.
> veliki izazov za mene, nadam se da neću pokleknuti.



držim fige i sretan put!

----------


## Bipsić

> e to mi je  :? , lijepo moliš nitko ne čuje, drekneš i odmah svi skaču i sve rade - to valjda nikad neću shvatiti. Ak netko ima kakvo objašnjenje nek ga iznese.


pitam se otkud ona poslovica "lijepa riječ i željezna vrata otvara"  :? 
moš' mislit...

*yaya* probat ću i ovo... ništ ne košta...   :Kiss:

----------


## gitulja

tajchi73, hvala.

----------


## babyboys

> Gasiti TV dok se jede i  dok se  priča. Pravilo ludilo 8)  inače ni sina ni muža ne bi nikad čula, samo vidjela


ja ugasim tv. ionda T. krene cvilit. moji živčeki titraju. onda J. krene oponašat brata. moji živčeki titraju. mm ne komentira. oko mi počinje titrat. vrijeme za otić u wc i brojat do milijun da ne počnem režat.

Nakon 10 min možemo normalno komunicirat.

Ali, ja ne vičem :D

----------


## Ifigenija

Meni u ne-vikanju pomaže čitanje i slušanje Marshala Rosenberga i njegovog koncepta Nenasilne komunikacije - NVC. Preporučam! http://www.cnvc.org/ Ako utipkate njegovo ime u google dobit ćete i filmiće - pogledajte. Posebno mi je dobra audio knjiga Intimate relationship - totalno osvjetljava mrakove u koje zapadnemo.

Nije da se ne omakne koji povišeni glas, ali jako rijetko. Moje dijete to vrednuje vše od bilo koje igračke na svijetu. A iako je prošlo puno od kad smo donijeli odluku da se ne deremo tu i tamo se sjeti pa kaže - vikali ste na mene  :Sad:

----------


## Sramežljiva

Evo novog tjedna koji nije "tjedan bez vrištanja"...   :Smile:   Ja bih samo prijavila da mi prošlotjedni pokus nije uspio, zavikala sam par puta, a i neki su me ovdje diskvalificirali zbog upale grla... Ne znam sad izvući pouku iz svega... Trteba li se truditi i dalje, iz tjedna u tjedan proglašavati nove pokušaje, ili se pomiriti s tim da nitko nije savršen i koji put viknuti bez grižnje savjesti? 
Kao što kaže pjesma Parnog valjka: "Ne može se reći da probali nismo..."

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> *Evo novog tjedna koji nije "tjedan bez vrištanja"...  * Ja bih samo prijavila da mi prošlotjedni pokus nije uspio, zavikala sam par puta, a i neki su me ovdje diskvalificirali zbog upale grla... Ne znam sad izvući pouku iz svega... Trteba li se truditi i dalje, iz tjedna u tjedan proglašavati nove pokušaje, ili se pomiriti s tim da nitko nije savršen i koji put viknuti bez grižnje savjesti? 
> Kao što kaže pjesma Parnog valjka: "Ne može se reći da probali nismo..."


A zašto ne bi bilo "*SVAKI tjedan bez vrištanja*"???
Meni ova tema stalno visi negdje na kraju pameti i jako mi pomaže da savladam poriv koji se ponekad javi...
Od prvog napisanog posta mislim da ni jedan jedini put nisam viknula kao što sam znala i zbog toga sam silno sretna i zadovoljna...  :Smile:  

Bravo za temu!!!! *5+*  :D

----------


## babyboys

Bravo Nataša :D 

ja se ne mogu pohvalit, u subou sam vikala, i to poprilično.
Njih dvojica kao da su poludila, sve ja kao pokušavam objašnjavat mirno i sa beskrajnom samokontrolom, a oni testiraju dokle ide...
E pa za večerom , kad su počeli nabacivanje čokolinom, meni je bilo dosta. prvo sam se izderala, onda su imali time-out svaki na svom mirnom mjestu, i onda smo se lijepo porazgovarali. 
Ja sam se ispričala što vičem i objasnila zašto.
Po prvi put u životu.
Naime, prije sam smatrala da se razlozi podrazumjevaju.

Ja se slažem da bi svaki tjedan trebao biti tjedan bez vikanja, pa ću se potruditi... kaže se da put od 1000 milja počinje prvim korakom...

----------


## Ifigenija

> Evo novog tjedna koji nije "tjedan bez vrištanja"...    Ja bih samo prijavila da mi prošlotjedni pokus nije uspio, zavikala sam par puta, a i neki su me ovdje diskvalificirali zbog upale grla... Ne znam sad izvući pouku iz svega... Trteba li se truditi i dalje, iz tjedna u tjedan proglašavati nove pokušaje, ili se pomiriti s tim da nitko nije savršen i koji put viknuti bez grižnje savjesti? 
> Kao što kaže pjesma Parnog valjka: "Ne može se reći da probali nismo..."


Možda ćemo viknuti koji put, i to je dio naše nesavršenosti. Ali vikanje na drugog čovjeka svakako je znak poraza naše vlastite ljudskosti, a i uvreda drugom čovjeku - ma kako mali bio. Svaki put kad viknem deklariram svoju nemoć i nezrelost... pa nastojim nastupati iz perspektive zrele i zdrave osobe, dakle imati situaciju pod kontrolom. Stres management, anger management, time management - sve to pomaže da se ne viče.

vikala sam i ja, mislila sam da mi to pomaže, ali nema tu neke dugoročne koristi - učim dijete da i ono viče, i to je otprilike sve što se dugoročno postiže.

Jedina je kvaka što za ne vikanje trebam veliku dozu sabranosti, koncentracije, promišljanja, uvažavanja svoje djece, a povrh toga i usmjerenost na njih i njihove potrebe (što izražavaju lošim ponašanjem, što žele reć - a ne znaju bolje).. drugim riječima - ne vikanje mi pruža priliku da budem bolja osoba, da razmišljam, rastem, razvijam se i tako dalje.

U konačnici - puno manje toga stignem, ali smo sretnija i veselija obitelj. Bar mislim. To bi ipak trebao sudit netko sa strane  8)

----------


## šnapi

uh, trebalo je prokljuviti ovih 5 strana  :Smile:  
pohvala temi. vec razmisljam da otvorim novu temu tu na izazovima, ali i ova ce posluziti.
gubim zivce povremeno, nekad vicem, nekad cijedim kroz zube. sta je gore ne znam. raznoraznim situacijama doskacem tako da uopce ne vicem, ali uglavnom pale.no jedna situacija trenutacno bas zahtjeva vikanje i to uzasno i zato sizim. u pitanju je popodnevno spavanje. u jaslicama je u 12 vec u svijetu snova, bez pogovora. umoran., treba mu (dvije godine su mu).
ali vikend, ajme muka mi je od same pomisli.
danas sam na bolovanju.doma smo. u 12 je bio u kinderbetu. do 14 sati me pozvao xy puta, da mu se piski, pa mama vidi (pobacao posteljinu na pod )3 puta, pa daj sjedi do kinderbeta (sjedim), pa me kroz resetke mice da idem van, kad pokazem zelju da odem, neee ici van, mama ostani, pa ostanem, a on opet idi van (ja sjedim), pa da kao sjedim na njegovoj fotelji i onda me toliko zelio potjerati da me kroz resetke zgrabio rukom za vrat i stiskao, na sto sam ekstremno poludila, demonstrativno se digla i zalupila vratima. pa se dere mama dodji da ga svi cuju, a meni u kuhinji para ide van na usi i najradije bi ga uzela i ispljuskala po guzici kad bi znala da ce to icemu pomoci.
i onda muk, pa opet mama ja bi piskio. 
dolazim jer dijete mora piskiti (tomu se moram odazvati)stavljam ga na kahlicu , on iscjedi 3 kapi nekak(jer je piskio prije 10 minuta) , stavljam ga u kinderbet i zaurlam SAD SAM SE TAKO NALJUTILA DA BI POLUDILA!!!!SPAVAJ!
i odem, a on zaspi :shock: 
pa sta reci na to! zar me on svaki dan mora dovesti u tu situaciju da totalno izgubim zivce da urlam da me cuju svi susjedi u zgradi ali i prekoputa nje? ja ne znam kako cemo ako cu ostat cijeli tjedan doma :/

----------


## Jelka

Ajme šnapi, ja sam baš htjela napisati kak je to vikendaško popodnevno spavanje više-manje jedini razlog zbog čega ja toliko gubim živce. Izluđuje me!!! Toliko da sam se u petak (bila doma s njom) natezala s njom 3 sata! Nakon sat i pol sam izgubila glas koliko sam urlala, onda sam izašla iz sobe, kao kuhati ručak. I dobro da sam izašla jer tko zna kako bi završilo.

Uglavnom, na koncu nije zaspala!  :shock:  Do navečer bila super volje, zaspala kao i svaki drugi dan. Navečer sam se osjećala tako posr...

Idući dan sam nam prištedjela muke, pokušala ju ostaviti da zaspi, ali nakon sat vremena sam vidjela da joj spavanje nije ni u peti ni u pameti i otišli smo van. I predivan dan proveli. 

Jučer isti scenarij, ali ja sam bila toliko iscrpljena, jajnik me počeo štrecati da sam vidjela da moram odmoriti. Pa je bilo suza dok nije zaspala (a ni cicu joj ne mogu dati jer me počelo jako smetati). Ali nisam vikala!   :Smile:  

E da, i jedan biser vezan za to spavanje. Ležimo tako, ona izvodi bijesne gliste, i odjednom se nečeg sjeti i kaže meni: Knjigu donijeti, onda idemo spavati! Ja ajde puštam, no ona se ne vraća!   :Laughing:   Još je par puta to probala, ali sam onda bila pametnija.   :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Znam da je dvije godine malo da se ukine dnevno spavanje, ali neka djeca su jednostavno takva, takva je s dvije godine bila i moja kći. U vrtiću sve pet, zaspe, doma nikako, natezanje satima, baš kao i vi (isto sa svim pripadajućim tantrumima). S dvije i pol sam jednostavno odustala, a danas s četiri i pol neće više ni u vrtiću spavati. 
Mislim, ako vidite da nisu nervozni bez tog spavanja, možda ne bi trebali ni inzistirati.

----------


## tajchi73

_








 šnapi prvotno napisa
					
				
uh, trebalo je prokljuviti ovih 5 strana  
pohvala temi. vec razmisljam da otvorim novu temu tu na izazovima, ali i ova ce posluziti.
gubim zivce povremeno, nekad vicem, nekad cijedim kroz zube. sta je gore ne znam. raznoraznim situacijama doskacem tako da uopce ne vicem, ali uglavnom pale.no jedna situacija trenutacno bas zahtjeva vikanje i to uzasno i zato sizim. u pitanju je popodnevno spavanje. u jaslicama je u 12 vec u svijetu snova, bez pogovora. umoran., treba mu (dvije godine su mu).
ali vikend, ajme muka mi je od same pomisli.
danas sam na bolovanju.doma smo. u 12 je bio u kinderbetu. do 14 sati me pozvao xy puta, da mu se piski, pa mama vidi (pobacao posteljinu na pod )3 puta, pa daj sjedi do kinderbeta (sjedim), pa me kroz resetke mice da idem van, kad pokazem zelju da odem, neee ici van, mama ostani, pa ostanem, a on opet idi van (ja sjedim), pa da kao sjedim na njegovoj fotelji i onda me toliko zelio potjerati da me kroz resetke zgrabio rukom za vrat i stiskao, na sto sam ekstremno poludila, demonstrativno se digla i zalupila vratima. pa se dere mama dodji da ga svi cuju, a meni u kuhinji para ide van na usi i najradije bi ga uzela i ispljuskala po guzici kad bi znala da ce to icemu pomoci.
i onda muk, pa opet mama ja bi piskio. 
dolazim jer dijete mora piskiti (tomu se moram odazvati)stavljam ga na kahlicu , on iscjedi 3 kapi nekak(jer je piskio prije 10 minuta) , stavljam ga u kinderbet i zaurlam SAD SAM SE TAKO NALJUTILA DA BI POLUDILA!!!!SPAVAJ!
i odem, a on zaspi :shock: pa sta reci na to! zar me on svaki dan mora dovesti u tu situaciju da totalno izgubim zivce da urlam da me cuju svi susjedi u zgradi ali i prekoputa nje? ja ne znam kako cemo ako cu ostat cijeli tjedan doma :/





_


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , ja se smijem kao da je kod nas bolje, ista stvar i s mlađom i sa starijim ( jedino što s njim moram i ja ležat, inaće ode on ). I ja sam jučer poludila na M. i izderala se ( više onak kroz zube, da ne probudim malu   :Laughing:   ) i onda je zaspao  :? - ma da si žile zrežem od muke. S druge strane ak ne spavaju na večer ne znaju di bi sa sobom, sve ih smeta, posebno M., stalno se mlate il plaču tak da ne znam jel gore uspavat ih il izdržat ostatak dana kad ne spavaju.

----------


## Jelka

> Mislim, ako vidite da nisu nervozni bez tog spavanja, možda ne bi trebali ni inzistirati.


Podočnjaci su joj se protezali do nosa. Budila se te dane sat vremena ranije nego inače. Do tog dana je doma spavala. Doduše, kasnije zaspala, ali zaspala. Po svemu tome mislim da ipak nije spremna za tako nagli prekid.

----------


## mikka

moj vec vise od 6 mjeseci ne zeli nikako spavati po danu :/ 

uspava se jedino ako idemo negdje s autom, ili ponekad, ako smo doma (popodneva obicno provedemo kod mojih). 

onda se pobrinem da ide spavati 12 sati nakon sto je ustao--znaci, ako se probudi u 7, ide spavati najkasnije do 8. 

iako ima dana kad zaspe oko 5 popodne i spava do 7 ujutro  :Grin:  , to valjda nadoknaduje. 

uvijek sam zavidila majkama cija djeca spavaju popodne, ili spavaju uopce (imam i 4-mjesecnu bebu koja isto nije bas luda za spavanjem  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

back to topic.. bome nisam zavrisnula otkad sam s md-om, ni jednom!! ma nista! jedino me ponekad iznervira mala, kad urlice u sred noci nakon sto se probudila po 850-i put. cak me ni nervira sto je f. u "ne" fazi, sve mu je ne. ne, ne, ne. to mi cak bude i zabavno :? 

pa dobro, sta se to dogodilo s mojim zivcima? mozda su ojacali od tone slanih ribica koje tamanim svakodnevno vec 2-3mjeseca..  :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

samo da prokomentiram OT. 
Moj T. od 2 godine ne spava po danu, budi se oko pol 7 i ide spavati oko 9-pol 10. kad je bio manji, po noći bi odspavao 10 sati i to mu je bilo dosta. A ja sam dosta živaca izgubila da skužim da dijete stvarno nije umorno i da može izdržat.
Nemojte se živcirat, nego probajte pustit dva-tri dana- ako je dijete umorno, zaspat će kad tad

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Da iskreno prijavim danas jedan ARLAUK od jučer: "SJEDI NA STOLICU I PRUŽI NOGE!!!"
 :/ 
A tako mi je dobro išlo....

Šta se naime desilo? Za vrijeme ručka G. nikako da se smiri na stolici, ustane, pa klekne, pa se vrti, pa ustane pa se nagne preko stola, a stol pun suđa, supa u tanjurima, a ja "sjedi fino i pruži noge (ispod stola, jel), pa "sjedi fino", pa "sjedi fino" i na kraju mu se klizne ruka i aterira pravo u moj tanjur a sva supa iz tanjura padne mi u krilo, natopila sam se do gaća.
I ja vrisnem. Eto.

----------


## tetamaja6

moram se i ja prijaviti ovdje  :Embarassed:  ja sada imam dvoje na koje kad-kad izgubim živce i onda urlam da me ,sigurna sam,susjedi čuju!  :Embarassed:  

a ovo me sada dotuklo



> Možda ćemo viknuti koji put, i to je dio naše nesavršenosti. Ali vikanje na drugog čovjeka svakako je znak poraza naše vlastite ljudskosti, a i uvreda drugom čovjeku - ma kako mali bio. Svaki put kad viknem deklariram svoju nemoć i nezrelost... pa nastojim nastupati iz perspektive zrele i zdrave osobe, dakle imati situaciju pod kontrolom. Stres management, anger management, time management - sve to pomaže da se ne viče.


ja se neću prijaviti za cijeli tjedan,ja ću dan po dan!

obečavam sada vama da ću probati!

----------


## Marpesia

> Možda ćemo viknuti koji put, i to je dio naše nesavršenosti.* Ali vikanje na drugog čovjeka svakako je znak poraza naše vlastite ljudskosti, a i uvreda drugom čovjeku - ma kako mali bio. Svaki put kad viknem deklariram svoju nemoć i nezrelost.*.. pa nastojim nastupati iz perspektive zrele i zdrave osobe, dakle imati situaciju pod kontrolom. Stres management, anger management, time management - sve to pomaže da se ne viče.


Znači, temperamentni ljudi (koji češće viču i teško to prestaju samo radi spoznaje da tome nema smisla) su "niže" ljudskosti od onih "velikana" što mogu šutiti i trpit?!!

Nemoć i nezrelost će nas pratiti tijekom cijelog života, što je u tome strašno?!! I mi rastemo do kraja života, baš kao i naša djeca. Ja ne moram biti savršena.
I naravno da ne treba vikati, ali ovakvim lijepim postovima o čovjeku robotu bez fitilja (ne kratkog, nego BEZ) mogu samo steći dojam da manje vrijedim kad griješim, a to je stvarno super zdrav i zreo feeling koji nas jaaaako motivira da se mijenjamo na bolje.

Jedino što pomaže da se na djecu ne viče su 3 stvari:
1) prevencija situacija u kojima se može pucati
2) prevencija prejakog umora radi kojeg se teško kontroliramo
3) kontracepcija
 :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Gle, ja to ovako gledam: 
ne volim vikati jer: 
1. ja se poslije osjećam loše i
2. moje dijete se osjeća loše

Kad viknem, ispričam se, kažem da je mama pogriješila, da nije ona kriva...

Nekad malo brojim po stanu pa kažem : pustite malo mamu da izbroji...  :Grin: 

Ali, vikanje na nekoga jest izraz nemoći, gubitak kontrole, šta ne?

----------


## leonisa

jos jedno kmeeeecavo prijepodne.
a ja lose spavala 
(prvi put je spavala u svojoj sobi pa sam pola noci osluskvala....  :Rolling Eyes:  )
izderala sam se "preeestani" i zatvorila u sobu da me prodje......

inace, neki dan, usli MM i ja u konflikt oko L. i njene "odgojenosti", pa se malo povisio moj ton, a L. me primi, povuce, uzme za lice, napravi eye kontakt i veli "mama, pestani"
a ja :shock: 
smirim se.
pa nesvjesno u zaru rasprave opet povisim ton, a ona "mama, pestani"
ja  :Embarassed:  
pa na tatu "tata, pestani"
suze mi na oci a   :Heart:  mi ko kuca kad ju gledam.

----------


## Vishnja

> Gle, ja to ovako gledam: 
> ne volim vikati jer: 
> 1. ja se poslije osjećam loše i
> 2. moje dijete se osjeća loše
> 
> Kad viknem, ispričam se, kažem da je mama pogriješila, da nije ona kriva...
> 
> Nekad malo brojim po stanu pa kažem : pustite malo mamu da izbroji... 
> 
> Ali, vikanje na nekoga jest izraz nemoći, gubitak kontrole, šta ne?


X

Inace, da se pohvalim, ovih dana mi ide k'o po loju. Zivaca na tone, sve strpljivo objasnjavam. Upravo sam sva ponosna ispratila stariju kcerku u skolu izasavsi kao pobednik nad svojom nervozom u situaciji kada 1. ja skuvam supicu sa junetinom i sosic, znajuci da to vole; 2. I. odbije to, pozeli testeninu sa blitvom koju sam spremila sebi i ribu od juce; 3. taman joj to dam (a vreme za polazak u skolu vec curi), ona konstatuje da nije rekla to, vec da, ribu, ali sa krompir salatom, kako i juce. Ja je pogledam i prasnem u smeh, jer shvatim da uopste nisam dobro razumela. Dete mi to sve vreme govori, a ja ne slusam nista, vec trpam u tanjire po de faultu... u nekoj drugoj prilici bih zaurlala, besna sto izvoljeva, u ovoj sam je samo pazljivo osmotrila i videla da mi govori istinu. I svi sretni - N. sa sosicem, ja sa testom, a I. sa svojim izborom...

A propos dnevnog nespavanja, ako je kome za utehu, moje su obe prestale sa 1,5 godinom. Posle moje pocetne nervoze i Ivaninih suza, shvatila sam da ih je jednostavno nemoguce naterati. Pa sam ih pustila. I ranije stavljala u krevet uvece. I potvrdjujem ,mnogo su manje bile nervozne zbog to manjka sna, nego zbog vike i dreke na istu temu...

----------


## leonisa

> Gle, ja to ovako gledam: 
> ne volim vikati jer: 
> 1. ja se poslije osjećam loše i
> 2. moje dijete se osjeća loše
> 
> Kad viknem, ispričam se, kažem da je mama pogriješila, da nije ona kriva...
> 
> Nekad malo brojim po stanu pa kažem : pustite malo mamu da izbroji... 
> 
> Ali, vikanje na nekoga jest izraz nemoći, gubitak kontrole, šta ne?


  :Love:

----------


## Marpesia

> Gle, ja to ovako gledam: 
> ne volim vikati jer: 
> 1. ja se poslije osjećam loše i
> 2. moje dijete se osjeća loše
> 
> Kad viknem, ispričam se, kažem da je mama pogriješila, da nije ona kriva...
> 
> Nekad malo brojim po stanu pa kažem : pustite malo mamu da izbroji... 
> 
> Ali, vikanje na nekoga jest izraz nemoći, gubitak kontrole, šta ne?


Pa da. Ja mislim i radim isto.  :Love:  

A na zadnju rečenicu... I?

----------


## Anci

Pa ništa, nije smak svijeta.
Napisala sam, bude mi žao, nije da sam ponosna... nismo savršeni.
Trudim se da ne vičem iz gore navedenih razloga.

----------


## leonisa

> A na zadnju rečenicu... I?


vjezbat kako zadrzati kontrolu.
kako ne puknuti, ostat sabrana i razumna.
ljutnja je normalna emocija.
a zapravo dolazi kao posljedica necega sto se ne odvija onako kako smo si mi zamslili.
smanjt ocekivanja i kriterije.
meditirati.
razgovarati.
i odmarati. lako puknemo kad smo umorni.
i puniti baterije. da nas zeko bubnja sto duze  :Grin: 

lako je teoretizirati, jel tako  :Grin:  
no kao i sve ostalo, tako ni ovo ne dolazi preko noci.
vjezba.

----------


## Marna

Anci, leonisa, lijepo ste to napisale.
Ponekad je fitilj prekratak.
Bude mi žao na kraju _balade_.

Neka mi djeca oproste zbog moje ljudske nesavršenosti.
Tako ih jako  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tetamaja6

evo mene! moj prvi dan prošao uspješno :D  :D  :D 
sutra probam ponovo,sustavila sam se par puta(priznam  :Embarassed:  ),ispalo je da sam samo glasnije izgovorila njegovo ime,i nastavila objašnjavati u mirnom tonu!

netko je napisao,vježba,vježba,vježba!  :Love:  
javim se sutra!ako izdržim!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Možda ćemo viknuti koji put, i to je dio naše nesavršenosti.* Ali vikanje na drugog čovjeka svakako je znak poraza naše vlastite ljudskosti, a i uvreda drugom čovjeku - ma kako mali bio. Svaki put kad viknem deklariram svoju nemoć i nezrelost.*.. pa nastojim nastupati iz perspektive zrele i zdrave osobe, dakle imati situaciju pod kontrolom. Stres management, anger management, time management - sve to pomaže da se ne viče.
> 
> 
> Znači, temperamentni ljudi (koji češće viču i teško to prestaju samo radi spoznaje da tome nema smisla) su "niže" ljudskosti od onih "velikana" što mogu šutiti i trpit?!!
> 
> Nemoć i nezrelost će nas pratiti tijekom cijelog života, što je u tome strašno?!! I mi rastemo do kraja života, baš kao i naša djeca. Ja ne moram biti savršena.
> ...


Ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaaj, što se odmah postavljaš na stražnje noge?!
A i ubij me, ne vjerujem u te - ja sam ti takva - spike. Svi mi biramo što ćemo radit i kako. Samo što nam nešto više paše pa teže odustajemo... ili bolje ne znamo.
Al može se kad se hoće vrlo puno toga.

----------


## maria71

Svuda sam se smucala po forumskim bespućima i upoznala  dosta forumaša/ica 

Jako puno njih je pisalo da su savršeni, da nikad ne krešte na djecu ,da su im djeca anđeli i nabijalo mi komplekse  :Grin:  

( stvar je u tome što sam i ja kreštala ,ali moje dijete odbija komunikaciju sa mnom kad sam u toj fazi, pa sam naučila da spustim ton )

A kad smo se vidjeli na par kava, djeca vrište, mame kriče, ni traga idili s foruma, stoga ja u mame-nevrištalice vjerujem kao i u Jetija ,Nessi itd

Da postoje, ali ih još nisam srela ,vidjela itd

----------


## babyboys

> Svuda sam se smucala po forumskim bespućima i upoznala  dosta forumaša/ica 
> 
> Jako puno njih je pisalo da su savršeni, da nikad ne krešte na djecu ,da su im djeca anđeli i nabijalo mi komplekse  
> 
> ( stvar je u tome što sam i ja kreštala ,ali moje dijete odbija komunikaciju sa mnom kad sam u toj fazi, pa sam naučila da spustim ton )
> 
> A kad smo se vidjeli na par kava, djeca vrište, mame kriče, ni traga idili s foruma, stoga ja u mame-nevrištalice vjerujem kao i u Jetija ,Nessi itd
> 
> Da postoje, ali ih još nisam srela ,vidjela itd


Moram se složit.
Inače, jučer sam opet bila dobra, a sama s njima čitav dan...
Možda se stvarno naučim kontrolirat, pa prestanem vikat i na sve ostale koji su iskusili čari mog urlanja

----------


## flower

danas ste me mozda culi...  :Razz:  
znam ja sto meni digne ton - njeno uho gluho, ono kad ignorira, pravi se da me ne vidi/ne cuje...
tad ja vicem...

----------


## leonisa

a meni kad kmeci. i kad na sve moje "cool i rational" spike reagira jos jacim....

ja radim fatalnu pogresku- kad trebam ostat pribrana i glas razuma povedem se za njom nakon sto mi odu zvci.

razmislam o nekom sportu  :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

> danas ste me mozda culi...  
> znam ja sto meni digne ton - njeno uho gluho, ono kad ignorira, pravi se da me ne vidi/ne cuje...
> tad ja vicem...


e pa to je ono najgore, on odluta u neki svoj svijet i onda ja mogu govorit koliko hoću, a tek kad dreknem on trzne.

----------


## Matilda

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> danas ste me mozda culi...  
> znam ja sto meni digne ton - njeno uho gluho, ono kad ignorira, pravi se da me ne vidi/ne cuje...
> tad ja vicem...
> 
> 
> e pa to je ono najgore, on odluta u neki svoj svijet i onda ja mogu govorit koliko hoću, a tek kad dreknem on trzne.


Ma kakvo lutanje. Gleda u mene, čovječe, smije mi se.
MM broji, pa kad se ne pomakne, on je digne i npr. odnese u kupaonicu i opere joj zube. A ona kriči ko da je mlatimo ko vola u kupusu.

A ja počnem s hoćeš li molim te, pa sve lijepo, pa ne vidim pomaka, pa glas raste, pa upozorenja, pa rika.

Jučer na igralištu priča frendica s njom o tome kakve mame imaju face kad se ljute i viču na njih. Veli da sam strašna zbog naočala. Hm, vrijeme je za leće.  8)

----------


## babyboys

> babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  flower prvotno napisa
> ...


i ja imam naočale, pa ka se ljutim j. mi se smije, a t. mi je jedno vrijeme govorio da "maknem cvike kad vičem jer će se razbit stakla od dreke"

----------


## tajchi73

ja mislim da ću odustat   :Mad:    , uostalom tješeći samu sebe zaključila sam  da se ja derem samo u nužnim situacijama ( MM prakticira nepotrebno deranje i on se mora odučit od toga   :Grin:   ), a otkad i to pokušavam izbjeć jedino što sam postigla je da bi mi živce mogli strugat s plafona.
Kod nas je jednostavno situacija da se M. sa svoje 3 g. srozava na 1,5g., a T. sa svojih 1,5 g. radi gluposti na nivou 3 g.- tak da je kod nas uvijek ludo. Danas ujutro molim M. da ne ide u hodnik,što rezultira time da on stvarno ne ide, ali otvara vrata kako bi T. mogla ić. Onda  važno zaključuje  da kad može seka može i on, pa se oboje valjaju u pidžami po podu ( naravno T. je u međuvremenu skinula čarape pa što ne bi i M ). Onda ga molim da ne otvara ni vrata, ali ne mogu vjerojatno u kratkom razmaku tražit dvije stvari  :?  ili on ne može poslušat dvije stvari  :? - ne znam.Tako jedno xy puta ( naravno ja sve lijepo molim ), onda je na redu kupaona i sapun   :Rolling Eyes:  , pa nošenje zmazanih tenisica po stanu, pa lizanje ruku i svega do čeg se može itd.itd. i to naravno sve u roku 30 min. Prošla sam sve faze: MOLIM NEMOJ, JA NEDAM, JA NE ŽELIM, JA NEĆU, IGNORIRALA SAM SVE I SVAŠTA  i sva ostala čuda kojih sam se uspjela sjetiti i rezultat: 0 bodova.  I onda mi se smračilo i dreknula sam : DOSTA, JOŠ JEDAN DA NAPRAVI TO I TO I BIT ĆE TO I TO  i moji klinci se smirili.  Iskreno, ne osjećam se loše jer sam dreknula na njih, nego što sam to sve dopustila. I u potpunosti se slažem s onim što je napisala *maria71*- i ja sam čula da mame nevrištalice postoje, ali ih nisam uspjela upoznat    :Grin:  .

----------


## cvijeta73

> A kad smo se vidjeli na par kava, djeca vrište, mame kriče, ni traga idili s foruma, stoga ja u mame-nevrištalice vjerujem kao i u Jetija ,Nessi itd
> 
> Da postoje, ali ih još nisam srela ,vidjela itd


a vidiš, ja i zbog tog razloga nekako volim ovaj forum - dođe mi kao neka oaza mira, kao neka vrsta meditacije. nikad nisi sam u svojemu problemu, svi problemi su na ovaj ili onaj način rješivi i svi (ajd dobro, većina   :Grin:  ) smo nekako jako pametni i razumni. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## tajchi73

_








 cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
					
				





 maria71 prvotno napisa
					
				
A kad smo se vidjeli na par kava, djeca vrište, mame kriče, ni traga idili s foruma, stoga ja u mame-nevrištalice vjerujem kao i u Jetija ,Nessi itd

Da postoje, ali ih još nisam srela ,vidjela itd


a vidiš, ja i zbog tog razloga nekako volim ovaj forum - dođe mi kao neka oaza mira, kao neka vrsta meditacije. nikad nisi sam u svojemu problemu, svi problemi su na ovaj ili onaj način rješivi i svi (ajd dobro, većina   ) smo nekako jako pametni i razumni. 






_


ja moram priznat da mene nekad baš frustrira, jer imam osjećaj da su sve mame pametne, brižne, strpljive....  :/  ,naravno ovo je rijetka tema gdje se vidi da smo večina od krvi i mesa   :Grin:  .

----------


## Marna

*tajchi73*, itekako smo od krvi i mesa.

Uopće me ne frustriraju priče brižnih i strpljivih mama s ovoga foruma.
Umijem razlikovati fikciju od stvarnosti.  :Smile:  

Mogu i ja npr. ovdje reći da sam gracija.

Bit čarolije virtualnog svijeta jest da se možeš predstaviti kako god želiš i pisati što želiš. Stvarnost je negdje drugdje.  :Razz:  

To što sam povisila ton u trenutku kad sam opominjala svoju djecu (koju sam prethodno n-puta mirnim tonom nešto zamolila!!) ne znači da sam ih trajno i doživotno istraumatizirala.

Ok, možda ovdje ima dosta osjetljivih biljčica, pa se zbog svoje tvrdnje ubrajam među zmajeve.

Ipak, prihvaćam svrstavanje u grupu umjerenih mama vrištalica. 8)

----------


## Mihovil

Ja se stvarno trudim ne vikati na Mihovila i ima dana kada smo nas dvoje u potpunom skladu. A ponekad sve dok ne povisim glas uopće me ne registrira i znam da to radi namjerno i ispituje moje granice.

Kao npr. situacija od jučer. Brat mi je slagao kompjuter i instalira mi neke programe, a M mu sjedi u krilu i gnjavi ga da bi se on igrao na kompjuteru i stalno mrda po tipkovinici i mišu. Čak i nakon niza upozorenja, tipa molim te pusti uju da završi pa ćeš se onda igrati, totalno me je ignorirao. Tu sam pukla, uzela ga i rekla da ako uju ne pusti na miru neće se uopće moći igrati.  Naravno sve je to izrečeno povišenim tonom. Tu je popustio jer točno zna kada se ne šalim.

Ponekad jednostavno ne mogu postići da me doživi ako ne povisim glas. I naravno da se neosjećam dobro zbog toga, ali jednostavno u toj situaciji ne znam i ne mogu drugačije. Kada osjetim da sam pretjerala ispričam mu se i razgovaramo o tome. Ne znam da li to na njega ostavlja neke posljedice, ali znam da je na mene više utjecalo što meni moji nisu iskazivali dovoljno ljubavi, nego to što su ponekad viknuli na mene.

Za sebe u stvari mogu reći da nisam vrištalica, nego mama s umjereno povišenim glasom.

----------


## tajchi73

evo, ja sam jučer bila mama koja nije ispustila nikakav ton, ni tih ni glasan. Zašto?  Zato što je moja mezimica od 1,5 g. uzela voštanu boju koju stariji brat nije spremio   :Mad:   i lijepo netom ofarban zid ( nije prošlo ni mjesec dana ) ukrasila svojim crtežima i to u sobi i kuhinji  i još je to i pokazivala  :Rolling Eyes:  . Naravno, ja sam od šoka ostala  :shock: ( najbolje je kaj je i moj muž ostao toliko šokiran da uopće nije znao što bi rekao ) i takva sam bila i dok sam to pokušavala oprat pa je nastala još veća fleka sa ponegdje skinutom farbom, a u glavi mi je cijelo vrijeme odzvanjala cifra koju smo dali za to farbanje. Najgore je što zid sad izgleda gore nego prije farbanja   :Crying or Very sad:  . Ja iskreno ni danas ne znam kak sam trebala reagirat, bilo mi je da ju nalupam sa cijelim setom voštanih boja po dupetu, al opet ne bi boja sama sišla sa zida, tak da  :?. A reć joj da to nije smjela, pa to je i sama znala , to stalno govorimo.

----------


## Marna

Malo OT, ali *tajchi73*, upravo radi zanimljivosti zidova kao golemih slikarskih platna, odlučili smo pričekati s investiranjem u bojanje zidova jedan duži vremenski period.  :Grin:  

Uz sva upozorenja, molbe i sl. zidovi nam ponegdje imaju tragove likovnih uradaka. Nije strašno, jer smo podosta toga obrisali.

Npr. situacija je sljedeća:
K. kaže: "Mama, molim te ja bih te molila malo soka. Hoćeš li mi donijeti?"
Kako odbiti tako ljubazan zahtjev.  :Wink:  

U tih nekoliko sekundica K. je svojim slikarskim umijećem na zidu nacrtala scenu iz vrtića kako njen prijatelj pita da mu teta donese čašu soka (napisala dijalog u oblačićima, kao u stripovima!). 
I što da čovjek kaže?  :Rolling Eyes:  

Pitala sam ju što smo se dogovorile, je li zid list papira i sl.
Nisam mogla vikati, jer mi je crtež zapravo bio simpatičan i smiješan.
Oprostila sam joj, ali je K. zatražila krpicu da pobriše i donekle smo uspjeli barem djelomično izblijedjeti vodootporni flomaster kojim je crtala.

K. upravo crtajući voli izražavati svoje doživljaje.  :Heart: 
I P. je vjerno slijedi u stopu i po tom pitanju. 
Ima on i svoje grafite.  :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

Nemam vremena sad pročitati detaljno sve, ali samo da se prijavim  8). Ne znam kako mi je topic do sada promakao?
Viknem kad moram po 5-6-13 puta reći da me čuje. Onda mi ona odgovori vikom. A ja se ljutim i viknem joj da nije lijepo vikati. Hm. 
Dok se nije rodila M. imala sam puno, puno deblje živce   :Grin:  .

----------


## Val

ne znam bih li se prijavila ili ne jer sam već sad sigurna da, vjerojatno, neću izdržat.
ali da me zadnjih dana baš muči to što vičem-muči me podosta. i jako me  rastužuje.
no, kad vidim da su ana0206 i šnapi u fazi vikanja, mrvicu mi je lakše.
te cure su uvijek djelovale super-skulirano.

ne bih davala primjere situacija u kojima vičem jer ste, vjerojatno, već sve navele. dovoljno je reći da ih je troje unutar 2 godine pa da ćete me, možda, shvatit.

----------


## tajchi73

_[quote]




 Marna prvotno napisa
					
				
Malo OT, ali tajchi73, upravo radi zanimljivosti zidova kao golemih slikarskih platna, odlučili smo pričekati s investiranjem u bojanje zidova jedan duži vremenski period. 


_


ma ne bi ni mi sad farbali, ali smo morali mjenjat struju, pa smo morali uzet majstora da zakrpa rupe, a onda stvarno nije bilo smisla da to tako ostavimo. Srećom pa imamo veliku šansu dobit inf. s kojom se nijansom farbalo i to donekle popravit  :D . Samo, mala sad hoda oko tih zidova gdje sam uspjela oprat njenih ruku djelo, čudi se i govori: njema, onda odcupka u kuhinju ( tam nisam uspjela  :Mad:   ) nabaci   :Grin:   i pokaže svoje dijelo - tak da se iskreno bojim da bum imala još takvih radova  :/ .

----------


## šnapi

val ludo jedna  :Kiss:  pa mame ne vristalice su zbilja mit. ili mozda nisu?
priznajem za razne ludosti imam zivce debele ko ruka. kao npr scena. dijete u stanu šuti, alarm u glavi. dodjem, on u kupaoni uzeo moju torbicu sa sminkom i fino se razmazao po cijelome licu plus ruke s nekom tamno smedjom koju sam jedva skinula s njega. nisam ni rijeci rekla, bilo mi smijesno. scena 2. dijete u stanu šuti, ja na telefonu, alarm u glavi prekidam vezu, on uzeo becutan kremu, najvece pakiranje, i s obje ruke pocupao kremu van i razmazao po tepihu, nogama, licu, na rukama ogromna kolicina kreme koja vodom ne ide dolje. opet mi smijesno.
scena 3. tisina u stanu, uzivam surfajuci bespucima interneta i razmisljajuci kak imam dobro dijete koje se pocelo samo igrati u svojoj sobi. mos mislit. evo njega. mama vidi! razmazao po sebi boju za crtanje prsticima kud god je stigao, no nije stao na sebi nego je obiljezio i svoj novi tepih star cca 2 tjedna. opet mi smijesno.
vicem kad me u svom bijesu uzme i rukom mi stisce kozu di god stigne (nanosi mi bol), ne da mi spavat a ja umorna ko pas ili zlostavlja macka koji mu budala iz nekog razloga ne zeli vratiti.
i cesce vicem kad sam s njim cijeli dan doma. ne moze 24 sata vladati idila. a i hormoni imaju tu svoje prste.
dakle val otvori dusu.  :Wink:

----------


## Val

o ni ja ne vičem na scene koji si opisala. baš sam jutros imala jednu takvu.

ja ludim na čupanje i štipanje iz čista mira-najčešće sven brunu. ali i laru.
ludim na to što bruna grize svena-ima dve modrice na leđima.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

ludima kad po 143 puta u jednom danu ponovim i obrazložim isto, a on/a uporno pili po svome.

i, da primjetih da ludim, obično ujutro-dakle, dok sam još pospana ili predveče kada istrošim svo svoje strpljenje.

ali, evo, danas sam ludila manje nego prošlih dana.
npr, bruna je po odlasku iz vrtića (samo konzultacije) počela inzistirat na toboganu-ja objasnila da pada kiša i da je lara gladna i da idemo doma. a ona urla, urla i urla. a, ja si rekoh (ajde, tjedan nevikanja je) i neću ju tangirat i opičila neku radijsku stanicu i odlučila uživat u vožnji  :Mad:  
nakon 5 minuta je prestala.

----------


## tajchi73

:shock:  dreknem na starijeg ( nakon miljontog upozorenja ) on se uozbilji izdere nek se ja ne derem  :shock:  i uz komentar da ga ne volim ode u drugu sobu.   :shock:  :shock:  ja njega ne volim  :?  jer nedam da udavi mlađu sestru  :?  i još mu se kasnije ispričavam što sam se derala i što je on uopće pomislio da ga ja ne volim. Pa iskreno, tko je tu lud  :? . Sad stvarno razmišljam jel normalno da mi djeci govorimo kako nije lijepo da se mi odrasli deremo na njih? Dok ja to svom sinu nisam rekla dotle on nije imao ovakve izjave. A sad se svako malo ja  njemu moram ispričat i opravdavat dok on kategorički odbija ispričat se npr. sestri jer ju je zdimio s nečim u glavu i slično,dok naravno jako dobro zna kad ona njega mlatne zahtjevat da mu se ispriča. Inače da ih pohvalim ima trenutaka kad su stvarno najbolja djeca na svijetu i kad oboje žele surađivat i kad se obožavaju, al mene izluđuje kad imaju neopisivu potrebu jedan drugom nekaj slomit. Eto, 10 min nakon gore opisane scene oni se grle i ljube.

----------


## kahna

Da malo podignem ovo....
Upravo slušam šogicu (na katu iznad mene) kak urla na svoje curke i pomislih na ovaj topic.
Šta se događa?
Sve ste prestale vrištati  :/  ili ste odustale od pokušaja?

Ja sam se već deklarirala kao nevrištalica, ali dogodilo mi se par puta da sam dreknula na malca (nekak u vrijeme dok sam pratila ovaj topic :/).
Uglavnom - evo me, nisam vikala, niti "bila živčana" pa sigurno već 2 tjedna.

----------


## babyboys

ja nisa prestala vrištati, ali sam smanjila na najmanju moguću mjeru, tj. dreknem kad me izlude, a ostatak vremena brojim u sebi. meni je već i to veliki napredak jer sam svoj temperament počela vježbat i s drugim ljudima a ne samo s klincima, pa sam sad sva draga mila i smirena

----------


## Anci

Ja imam povremene ispade.

----------


## Arwen

nisam se javljala jer još uvijek vrištim   :Sad:  
ali kako ste već rekle dok ne dreknem on me ne čuje a kad dreknem
"mama zašto vičeš,ja sam ti dobar i slušam te ti mene ne slušaš"
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Cubana

Ja se svaki dan prijavim u glavi, al sad ću i tu. I stalno si govorim da to ne bi trebalo biti teško jer imam samo jedno dijete, k tome još i dosta suradljivo, al njezini me ispadi jednostavno izbace iz takta. I onda mi bude grozno.
Neki dan scena oko pranja zubića, cijela piđama mokra, MM viče na nju, a ona mu sjede u krilo i pita ga: "Tata, jel ti mogu dat pusu?" Pa sad nek ti ne bude bed  :Sad:

----------


## marinna

> Već sam si mislila da moram promijenit taktiku. Možda da počnem šaptati?


Ovo sa šaptanjem nama jako dobro funkcionira vani. U trgovini npr. šapnem "Molim te nemoj ništa dirati da se teta ne naljuti, dogovor pao?" Onda je to njemu velika fora i meni šapne "Dogovoj pao." I zbilja ne dira. Djeca ne vole da ih se kudi i viče pred drugima, za svakoga bi to bilo poniženje. Kada ja vičem kod kuće, nije često ali se dogodi, uvijek su u pitanju neke moje neriješene sitnice koje nemaju veze sa djetetom. U tim je trenucima muž prisebniji pa spasi stvar.

----------


## ana0206

Ma totalna sam propast....ima dobrih i losijih dana....ovisno na koju se nogu ona ustane ( a i ja)....Al vr"elo cesto se sjetim ovog topica pa se zaustavim....a i zamolila sam ju da mi kaze kad vicem pa sada kad viknem ona meni "mama, nemoj vikati" i onda sam odmah par oktava dolje....

----------


## vissnja

Baš sam se pitala kako je završio topic. Ja sam prestala totalno da vičem, ima sigurno 20 dana da nam je sve kao pesma. Čak mi je i PMS prošao cool, baš sam ponosna na sebe. Još nisam sigurna da li sam doživela prosvetljenje ili mi se nešto drugo desilo..... o tome ću kad uobličim misli...

----------


## babyboys

Prošli i ovaj vikend imamo rođendanske fešte, što znači da sam ja jako nervozna jer ne stižem sve što moram i što sam si zamislila. Ato znači da mi je fitilj toliko kratak da ga skoro ni nema.
Pa u glavi obavljam tolike matematičke operacije da mi je zlo...ali ne vičem  8)

----------


## Bipsić

> Baš sam se pitala kako je završio topic. Ja sam prestala totalno da vičem, ima sigurno 20 dana da nam je sve kao pesma. Čak mi je i PMS prošao cool, baš sam ponosna na sebe. Još nisam sigurna da li sam doživela prosvetljenje ili mi se nešto drugo desilo..... o tome ću kad uobličim misli...


svaka čast   :Naklon:  
ajde ti to čim prije uobliči, pa podijeli s nama...   :Love:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ja sam sinoć uspjela izdržati nevjerovatnu deračinu od strane mog  anđela ( kamo kakav smajli sa rogovima i trozubcem???  :Mad:  ) , derao se ko mahnit, od pola 8 do 9, pocrvenio ko rak od tjemena do pupka, sva mu kosa mokra bila ko da je iz mora izašao, :Sick:  a da A nisam rekla, samo sve polako, okolo naokolo, uspjela sam čak i da se ne iznerviram ama ni najmanje, čak sam ga premuntala i zubiće da operemo, na kraju legli u krevet ( "budi tu dok ja ne zaspem  :Heart:  "), spavao ko beba do jutros. Ustao sav sretan, odmoran, ljubav mamina   :Heart:  

A da sam se ja iznervirala i da sam ja na svu tu njegovu dreku počela da se derem, teško da bi zaspao u iole "pristojno" vrijeme, predpostavljam da bi se tristo puta budio tokom noći i ustao bi sav nervozus. To znam.

Hvala vam svima za ovu temu   :Love:

----------


## lillifee

uh, uh, uh....jeste si zadale zadatk, koji je btw. stvarno originalan. nisam bas neka vikalica, ali dogodi mi se, pogotovo kad me necim "iznenade".
jesu li vam poznate situacije kad djecu u mislima vicete, tucete, tresete, davite, sve u vama kipti i osjecate se kao vulkan koji samo sto ne eruptira, a vi IPAK sve to lijepo objasnjavate na MIRA, sa puno STRPLJENJA, ali oni to jednostavno ne registriraju. pitam se da li im je sjelo sto to mama misli?

----------


## bebolino_

Evo još jedna mama vrištalica (nažalost). Pročitala sam topic i mislim si ako već sad urlam na 10mj. djete kako će biti kad će biti stariji ili kad ću kao većina vas ovdje imati 2ili3 djece - to si nemogu ni zamisliti.
Tako mi je svaki put žao kad vičem na njega, jer znam da to nije zaslužio, ali mi fali samokontrole   :Sad:   Pa mali bebo mene sigurno još ni ne razumije pravo i moram priznati da me sramota. OK ima situacija kad sam sigurna da me kuži jer i sam klima glavom da to nesmije dirati ali svejedno počne lupati po npr.TV-u.

Nisam sigurna da ću se moći skulirati kao neke od vas ali mi čitanje ovoga bar pomaže da se smirim. Zato cure samo pišite jer nam pomažete   :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

Već sam napisala jednom prilikom da se ne mogu nazvati baš vrištalicom ali
znam povisiti ton.
Npr. Luki je izuzetan gušt povući ljubičicu s prozora sebi na glavu.
Primjetila sam da moje "vikanje" (visoki ton, ne deranje) ne pomaže i jednom prilikom sam mu nježnim glasom ponavljala Luka ne to dirati, Luka ne ne. 
I dijete me poslušalo  :shock:

Eto, definitivno nije sve u deranju.

Ne znam kak bi reagirala da mi se npr. istrgne iz ruke na cesti  :/

----------


## bebolino_

Ja kad laganim tonom govorim ne dirati TV, ne dirati (jer ga pali i gasi) on onda isto tako lagano rukicom gladi po TV-u, i jasno da nakon toga slijedi i malo jače udaranje i diranje gumba. Zabavno mu je jer je sad skužio da on može upaliti i ugasiti sam. Onda ja viknem a on prestane.  Ne sviđa mi se to "rješenje" jer vodi mom nekontroliranom deranju kasnije radi gluposti.

A da će odjuriti na cestu, ni ne želim misliti - zato se sad pokušavam pripremiti za to što me čeka.

----------


## meda

ja do negdje godinu i pol nisam uopce vikala

onda sam pocela malo gubt zivce kod konstantnog opiranja rutinskim svakodnevnim stvarima, pa sam ubrzo time sve nadoknadila  :Grin:  

i sad rijetko vicem za gluposti, dorian reagria na ne za nesto opasno, poslusa me puno puta, ako i ne poslusa uzmem mu to sto ne zelim da dira, ili ga maknem
i puno stvari mu uspijem objasnit, i to je super  

al situacije kad on nesto nece napravit su nerjesive, a moje vikanje samo pogorsa stvar tako da to i ne radim. jedino znam poludit kad nece presvuc pelenu. ne smeta mene na silu mu presvuc, al on obavezno se bacaka i uz to place i vice cicuuuuuuuu, ko da ju sto godina nije vidio  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## (maša)

pohvale temi  :Klap: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam uspije

ja još ne spadam ovdje   :Grin:  uspjevam se kontrolirat..

----------


## ana0206

Pa nisam nije bila vrtistalica do negdje 18mj, al nakon toga....al topic stvarno pomaze i uistinu manje vicem i cesto se sjetim da ne smijem!! Stoga hura za topic!
Recimo na malog koji ce sada 12mj uopce ne vicem, a i zasto bi kad me dijete nista ne kuzi, a i ono sto kuzi mu lijepo objasnim i sve 5!

----------


## Olivija

Ja se sjetim topica svaki put kad vičem na G1 da ne gnjavi G2   :Rolling Eyes:   I STVARNO puno vičem   :Embarassed:   Radim na tome da smanjim... Na maloga naravno ne vičem - još nije u stanju napraviti neku zvizdariju tj. još uvijek je moja greška ukoliko se u štogod uvali, ali stariji... Ah tak mi zna istegnuti živce... I sad sam skužila da i on viče    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam vristalica na kvadrat, susjeda mi obicno kaze da bi mi i Pavarotti pozavidio na glascini   :Laughing:  
Mene su klinci sami poceli kulirati, sto mi i nije bas na cast, ali pomaze u mom preodgoju   :Grin:  
Neki sam dan bila u velikoj guzvi, kuhala sam, istovremeno mladjem pomagala zatku iz matise, telefon je zvonio kao da imamo smrtni slucaj u kuci, susjeda je dva put zvonila na vrata tek toliko da me vidi i jos me stariji klinac dodje piliti sa odlaskom u kino (tema koju smo jucer poceli a danas trebali zavrsiti) i ja cim je krenuo krenem dreku na njega - da mi je samo jos sad i njegovo piljenje trebalo, a on ni pet ni sest "dobro onda, doci cu te pitati nekad kad ne budes tak psihicki rastrojena"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
E to me spustilo ko Challenger. Sjela sam i pocela se smijati ko luda. Onda sam ga zagrila, ispricala sam mu se a kasnije u krevetu razmisljala koliko u stvari malo vremena odvajam za vlastitu djecu i odlucila to promijeniti. Jos radim na tome, ali napredak se nazire i sto je najbitnije oni su mirniji i poslusniji i ja sam sretnija   :Smile:

----------


## Maya&Leon

Već dugo razmišljam o ovom topicu i više nego jednom me natjerao da se   :Embarassed:  pred vlastitim djetetom, jer - ja sam (kao) ta koja bi morala biti skulirana, a eto nisam, imam turbo kratki fitilj, a najčešće u doba PMS-a.
Prije nekog vremena sam shvatila da me moj četverogodišnja oponaša i pokušava povišenim glasom rješavati stvari, kulminacija u četvrtak, i tako sam konačno donijela odluku: nema više deračine   :Wink:  

Za sada sve super funkcionira, Leona tu i tamo podsjetim da nije potrebno vikati niti se ljutiti da bih ga razumijela, još samo da MM-a "sredimo" (iako on u stvari i ne viče, samo povisi ton kada ga Junior niti nakon 4 ponavljanja ne posluša, ali mislim da bi definitvno mogao rijeđe upotrebljavati NE-ovo-NE-ono-NE-tako).

Sigurno će mi se još omaknuti, ali svjesna sam (svog) problema i rješavam ga 
Jeiiiii za (sve) nas  :D

----------


## marinna

Manite vaze i ljubičice i ostale gluposti s kojih morate stalno brisati prašinu, a kuću podredite potrebama djecei i bit će puno manje vrištanja. Dvoje starih ljudi koji nikada nisu mogli imati djece jednom su prilikom rekli: "Cijeli život me najviše od svega polagano ubija što nema nikoga da razbaca stvari, polupa tanjur i ostavi za sobom igračke. U kući je uvijek grobni red i mir".
Svi bi htjeli da su im djeca prepametna, pa ih šalju na razne aktivnosti umjesto da im u kući omoguće da razvijaju svoje sposobnosti i kreativnost. Moj sin je palio i gasio TV, komp i ostalo pa sada sa 2 g. između ostaloga sam zna pustiti CD, čak i u autu. Pa sve su to samo stvari. Mi eto već mjesecima preskačemo preko naših tava i lonaca punih mrkvi, brašna mrvica, kave, pašte, preko cjediljki i šporeta (ne mislim na igračke).

----------


## Olivija

Mene ne izbaci iz takta nered, već neposluh   :Embarassed:   A na neposluh mislim prvenstveno na gnjavljenje mlađeg brata (ne diraj mu igračku 10x za redom), onda da ne jede ili spava kada bi trebao, a vidim prisutne signale... I klasika: ajde sine požuri, zakasniti ćemo u vrtić.... 7x, i onda to završi s galamom jer sada već stvarno kasnimo. I opet ja kriva jer sam nas trebala početi spremati još pola sata ranije...

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Manite vaze i ljubičice i ostale gluposti s kojih morate stalno brisati prašinu, a kuću podredite potrebama djecei i bit će puno manje vrištanja.


Summa summarum: 2 vaze (u ormaru, vjerojatno će u smeće kroz godinicu-dvije, ionako su vječno prazne), ljubičica i ostalih gluposti ravno O - totalni sam antitalenat za ikakvo biljno-živuće-zelenilo, prašinu brišem ionako svake prestupne godine, pa mi ostaje još samo da kažem da niti kod nas (moje) vrištanje nije izazvano možebitnim neredom već isključivo zbog (mojeg) kratkog PMS fitilja koji odlučuje da nešto mora biti baš sada, ovog časa i jer sam ja tako rekla (ha zamisli argumenta, svaka mi čast   :Grin:  ). 
A..... poanta jest da se sve to MOŽE i MORA postići i BEZ vikanja, žišku..?
Uostalom, kranje je vrijeme da počnem kontrolirati tu jezičinu i glasčinu. Pogotovo od kad vidim da me oponaša. A to i nije baš neka lijepa slika.

----------


## Anci

> Mene ne izbaci iz takta nered, već neposluh    A na neposluh mislim prvenstveno na gnjavljenje mlađeg brata (ne diraj mu igračku 10x za redom), onda da ne jede ili spava kada bi trebao, a vidim prisutne signale... I klasika: ajde sine požuri, zakasniti ćemo u vrtić.... 7x, i onda to završi s galamom jer sada već stvarno kasnimo. I opet ja kriva jer sam nas trebala početi spremati još pola sata ranije...


Ma kakve ljubičice...
Olivija je sve tako lijepo opisala.

----------


## meda

kod mene isto! vikanje nije odgojna metoda, za razbiti nema nista, osim televizor, sve smije, cak i stajat na prozoru uz moj nadzor (zatvoreni, naravno), palit komp (ali ne zeli, jer se boji  :Laughing:  ), palit masinu za ves, to uvijek on pali kako mu ja kazem gdje da pritisne

ono sto ne smije se jako lako dogovorimo, na primjer vozit auto po kuci iza 8 navecer, bacat stvari po kuci , al zato mekane loptice smije, itd, itd

----------


## bebolino_

Mene mali (a nema još ni godinu dana) već oponaša, dere se kad se ljuti, kad nije po njegovom (a to je često) i to mi se nikako ne sviđa, da bi se on prestao derati moram prvo ja naučiti kontrolirati sebe. Za sad mi ništa nije pomoglo u kontroli osim čitanja ove teme, što me na kratko iskulira.
Dakle traže se savjeti za poboljšanje samokontrole.

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Mene mali (a nema još ni godinu dana) već oponaša, dere se kad se ljuti, kad nije po njegovom (a to je često) i to mi se nikako ne sviđa, *da bi se on prestao derati moram prvo ja naučiti kontrolirati sebe.* Za sad mi ništa nije pomoglo u kontroli osim čitanja ove teme, što me na kratko iskulira.
> Dakle traže se savjeti za poboljšanje samokontrole.


Nama će sutra biti punih 7 dana ne-vikanja (jedan  :D  za nas, baš sam ponosna) pa ti samo mogu opisati kako to meni ide:

- kada osjetim da mi se u grlu formira želja za vikanjem nabrojim do 5
- pogledam ga i razmislim koliko je TO istinski i uopće bitno
- pitam se koliko će razlog zbog kojeg vičem biti važan za 5 minuta/5 sati/5 dana/5 tjedna/5 godina (ili preeformulirano: hoću li se sutra sjećati zbog čega sam povisila glas - uobičajeno se ne uspijem sjetiti - što je izvrstan razlog da to više NIKADA ne ponovim)
- svaki put kada vidim da Leon pokušava problem rješiti povisivanjem glasa otreznim se u 1/2 sekunde
- sjeti se da si ti ona ODRASLA osoba koja bi morala moći kontrolirati svoje emocije

Znam teško je primjeniti sve u konkretnoj prilici, svatko od nas sam nađe poticaj i razlog, bitno je da ga zaista nađeš i još važnije: da ZAISTA ODLUČIŠ, od tog momenta sve ide lakše.

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## DaDo

ja sam vrištalica.. sad vi bok dado, dobrodošla..kao na nekoj grupi odvikavanja,ha,ha..
enivej pozdravljam ideju..iako sam smanjila vrištanje kad podemonim izvrištim se da me čuju valjda u prizemlju (na 16.katu smo) o bože a što to mrzim..mislim vrištanje, a ne što me čuju...jedino što me tješi da sam inače temperamentna osoba koja se u objašnjavanju uzbudi i glasno pričam i inače...
prekjučer sam klincima objavila da više ne vičem na njih, iako je u zadnje vrijeme to puno manje nego prije. jučer mi je samo jednom malo pobjeglo, pa su mi propala dva dana. od danas računam ponovo...

----------


## zajecka

Jako lijepa tema. Ja sam se uvijek čudila onim ženicama koje sve tiho  i mirno rješavaju sa svojom djecom a i mužem, a ja inače glasno pričam, nisam turbo vrištalica ali me se čuje do prizemlja. Uvijek pokušavam na početku stabilnim glasom započeti rečenicu ali kada ne čujem odgovor s druge strane e onda počnem vikati. Ajmo reći da nemam strpljenja čekati taj odgovor (i nakon pet puta što ponovim pitanje) a i a i bolje me čuju kad glasnije pitam.

Ali pridružujem se svakako jer mene na kraju boli glava od urlanja a efekt isti pa i gori. Počinjem danas.............

----------


## aries24

ja jučer kupila na vbz-ovom štandu ovu knjigu

čini mi se zanimljiva, vidjet ću kad pročitam

----------


## Sramežljiva

> ja jučer kupila na vbz-ovom štandu ovu knjigu
> 
> čini mi se zanimljiva, vidjet ću kad pročitam


Kad pročitaš, svakako podijeli iskustva s nama ovdje.

----------


## Marna

*aries*, draga, prolistah navedeni naslov u knjižnici i sve napisano je ok! Neki recepti mogu upaliti, a neki ne.
Pitanje je subjektivne prirode tj. naše naravi (i naše djece!) i naše svakodnevne prakse.

Eh, sad tko je kolerik, takav je i gotovo!  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ne tražim opravdanje za svoje _operno pjevanje_, ali nitko nije savršen.

U zadnje vrijeme sam postala gotovo tupa na njihove ispade i sukobe u stilu njihove sestrinsko-bratske ljubavi.
Jednostavno kad dođe do _usijanja_, pošaljem ih da sjednu svatko na svoj kauč i mirna Bosna!

----------


## Pliska

Tek sad ovo vidjeh. Ja sam definitivno vrištalica i svađalica   :Sad:  .
Veliki kaže da sam prava vještica   :Laughing:  . Najgore je to što kad ja vičem na njega onda i manji počne vikati na njega. Bude i komično kako ovaj maleni, nemaš ga šta vidjeti, a viče iz petnih žila gledajući brata u oči i mahajući rukom. Ali kako da ne vičem kad moram 100 puta ponavljati istu stvar i to svaki dan isto. On jako dobro zna što smije, a što nesmije i koje su mu obaveze ali svejedno svaki dan diskutira i pravi se lud. Ima dana kad imam strpljenja, a ima dana kad pucam.

Definitivno, kad sam ja smirena i riješim situaciju bez vikanja, svi su super i situacija je odmah riješena.

Od sutra ne vičem   :Grin:

----------


## G.

pratim ovu temu vec neko vrijeme... ne vicem nesto puno, ali u zadnje vrijeme se sve cesce izbacim iz takta
evo, nije dan ni poceo, a vec smo imali jutarnju seansu - izvikala sam se, isplakala (i ona takodjer)   :Sad:  

vjerojatno je do umora, prije sam spretnije rjesavala "krizne" situacije, a sad kao da se samo zaletim i kad je bitno i kad nije. 

uglavnom, prijavljujem se, i pocinjem brojati!

----------


## KORNY

> Tek sad ovo vidjeh. Ja sam definitivno vrištalica i svađalica   .
> Veliki kaže da sam prava vještica   . Najgore je to što kad ja vičem na njega onda i manji počne vikati na njega. Bude i komično kako ovaj maleni, nemaš ga šta vidjeti, a viče iz petnih žila gledajući brata u oči i mahajući rukom. Ali kako da ne vičem kad moram 100 puta ponavljati istu stvar i to svaki dan isto. On jako dobro zna što smije, a što nesmije i koje su mu obaveze ali svejedno svaki dan diskutira i pravi se lud. Ima dana kad imam strpljenja, a ima dana kad pucam.
> 
> Definitivno, kad sam ja smirena i riješim situaciju bez vikanja, svi su super i situacija je odmah riješena.
> 
> Od sutra ne vičem


.ista situacija A.4,5g i S.13mj, samo kaj s ne viče na seku već na mene,brani ju. držite fige i pišite svaki dan da vidimo kak  nam ide.  :Kiss:

----------


## vissnja

Cure, ja sam primetila da najviše vičem (tj. najteže kontrolišem bes i nervozu) kad sam u PMSu, ili kad je pun mesec. Nevezano za to, pošla sam kod homeopate i dobila neke kuglice za hormone. Od tada više ne vičem. Rekao mi dr kad ti dođe da se svađaš, ili kad si previše organizovana (provalio me   :Grin:   ) uzmi jednu. Ja ih 7 dana pre menge obavezno uzimam i super sam  :D

----------


## KORNY

samo da javim da ide nekako, nisam vrištala al sam se u tri navrata uhvatila da počinjem vkat,pa sam odmah zašutila i počela ispočetka puno nižim tonom tak i ak se počnem pojačavat da se ne derem neg da to onda bude normalno (inače glasno pričam). izludila me u vrtiću,ona bi išla nekud,a vani pada li pada kiša,a mali totalno koma nos i oči.tu am počela gubit kontrolu a i kod cendranja,al sam si rekla da idem u ovo cijea i da ne želim to počinjat ispočetka.

----------


## Kavin

Teško mi je i srce mi se stisne dok čitam neke priče jer sebe vidim u njima...otvoreno priznajem da sam deralica, vrištaljca i sve slično...pms je najgori pogotovo nakon poroda se sve pojačalo x100, hormoni kao da su podivljali. Moj problem je kao i većine nas na ovom topicu ( kapa dolje onima koji to mogu iskontrolirati   :Naklon:  ) kratak...usudila bih se reći prekratak fitilj koji put...dosta često   :Sad:   i najviše me boli moj mali emotivac koji iz fakina i faze šize na moje deranje reagira tužnim plačem i sav se jadan raspekmezi i govori: Mama, di je mama!!!? Kao mama di si nestala i ko je ta teta kaj viče!? I srce mi pukne, sva se rastužim i prigrlim ga i mislim si koji si se vrag uopće derala kad se sad kaješ i samo doprinosiš nestabilnosti djeteta, a da ne kažem da tako i rušimo njihovo samopouzdanje.
Mislim da se razumijemo, da je svaka reakcija deranja rezultat nekog incidenta tipa bacanjem igračaka, cendranjem za svaku sitnicu ( mislim da je prvak u tome   :Nope:  nema za kaj taj nebi cendrao ).
Oduvjek sam kako bi ja rekla lakozapaljiva   :Laughing:   i glasna, naravno kao i ostali što si više pod nekim presingom to ti je fitilj kraći...teško mi se nositi sa time jer sam svjesna da takvo ponašanje rezultira cjelokupnim mjenjanjem atmosfere u kući...a ono kad krene ko lavina ide dok sve ne postrojiš pred sobom. 
Naravno da takve reakcije nisu uvijek usmjerene samo prema G nego i prema MM...sretna sam u neku ruku što sam našla ovu temu i shvatila da nas ima još...trudit ću se biti bolja i započeti odmah sa ne vikanjem !!!
Jedino što miram napraviti je i muža upozoriti da nastupa ta faza da se jadan ne ušokira mojim lijepim ponašanjem   :Aparatic:  

 :Predaja:   :Predaja: 
Jedna je za G, a druga za MM

----------


## lidać2

evo mene ovdje dobila uputstva...

kao i svako ovdje vrstim od jutra do sutra znam da je to lose i da bi se trebala skulirati ali KAKO?????????

MM stalno govori daj se prestani derati a ja jos vise malena je vec imuna na to koda govorim normalnim tonom...

no ne zelim biti baba koja vjecito vristi ponekad tj.vecinom na neke totalno glupe stvari...  :Sad:  

kakoooo prestatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...............jojjjjjjjjjj  j

----------


## KORNY

evo mene već pet dana ne vrištim :D . jako mi je teško skulirati, jer i moji cendraju baš za svaku sitnicu i ja na to poludim,nemogu reć da ne povisim ton uopće al se bar ne deram do iznemoglosti. svaki put kad se ulovim da sam počela sve glasnije sijetim se svih nas i nekako se iskuliram. tako sam baš u četvrtak rakla A :pa zar ne vidiš da već 3 dana nisam vikala,zar nam nije lijepo tako,zar sad moram počet? i nebi vjerovali,al se i ona u tom trenutku skulirala. nažalost mu nadrapa navečer kaddođe s posla   :Laughing:   probaj počet pričat nižim tonom pa ti ostaje malo prostora kad počneš povisivat ton,ulovit ćeš se da si sve glasnija i ostat ćeš na glasnijem al bar nećeš vikat i vrištat. dan za danom će sve to biti svjesnije i lakše. i kad nema potrebe ja se sijetim (bar 10ak puta dnevno) mama vrištalica i to mi daje snagu. a i zaista mi je potrebno da naravim nekaj dobro da mogu samu sebe pohvalit da sam uspijela u nečemu.probajte pa se javljajte,jer ja budem. sretno cure  :Love:   p.s.koliko mlada mama? kad se a rodila ja sam imala 20g a mm 34g.možeš si mislit koliko sam ja vrištala,od jutra do sutra i na sve kaj su i bili pri ruci,jadni oni  :Laughing:

----------


## irenask

tek sam sada slučajno naltjela na ovu temu, očitujem se kad vas malo više pročitam, imam kratak fitilj i trudim se ne vikati i to mi koliko toliko uspjeva ali ne uspijevam ne pokazati nervozu a onda mi je poslije žao pa me zanimaju metode

----------


## KORNY

evo,prošlo je 15 dana od mog početka nevrištanja i uhvatila sam se da se zaderem kad je mm doma (u zadnja 2mj je radio od 7-7). ki smo imali neki svoj ritam i rituale pa me izbacuje iz takta kad moram nekaj mimo svog svkodnevnog ritma il se on raspravlja s A pa na kraju ispada da se raspravlja s njom samo zbog mene i onda su meni moji živčeki na koncu i onda me i najmanja sitnica od A izbaci iz takta,al sve u svemu sam zadovoljna s napretkom koji sam postigla u ovih 15 dana.

----------


## Kavin

Da se i ja prijavim nakon 15 dana ne vikanja, davanja sve od sebe i ne izderavanja ( osim 2x na muža ) vidim velike promjene i to me jako veseli!
Mali je mirniji... našli smo neki novi ritam u komunikaciji...lakše je...nije bilo potrebe za nekim kaznama ili sl. ( sad kad gledam mislim tj. znam da je 90-95% konfliktnih situacija bilo radi mojeg nestrpljenja u tom trenutku i razdražljivosti, veliki okidač je umor i mojih pet minuta u kojima baš on nešto treba odcendrati, ali od kad sam se s tim na neki način počela miriti i gledati to kroz drugu prizmu sve mi je bolje ). Ja mirnija dijete mirnije!   :Saint:  
Još samo da tu dobru naviku prenesem i na odnos s mm, ali kod njega mi je ipak fitilj još malo kratak...ali trudim se i njemu sam to dala do znanja, a i primjetio je da sam bolja  :Grin: 
Želim sretno svim budućim ne deračima i anti vrištalicama ( mada je to nit koja ostaje ukorjenjena u nama samo se treba znati nositi sa tim...promjeniti kut gledanja i olakšati si tako stvari...stvarno funkcionira ).

----------


## irenask

ufff dala sam si truda i pročitala cijelu temu, trebalo mi je nekoliko dana, a sada da svu tu upornost usmjerim u ne vikanje
već dugo nisam vrištala ali povisim ton i pokazujem nervozu, malo mojumor malo K traži pažnju na negativne načine (sve ste već gore nabrojale), trik je definitivno ostati miran, vikanje definitivno treba izbaciti osim u ekstremnim situacijama kao pretrčavanje ceste (bolje to nego batine protiv kojih sam 100%). Čovjek uglavnom i viče zbog gluposti, ja sam kontrol freak pa čim nije kak sam si zamislila raspoloženje a i fitilj se smanjuju. Meni je nevikanje još najlakše kontrolirat sa djecom (popravila sam se sama i bez ove teme) ali sa mojom obitelji gdje je to bio način komunikcije čim smo s njima puno lakše planem i ispadam neka nervozuša i vrištalica na entu. Uglavnom počinjem službeno od danas i javit ću uspone i padove

----------


## KORNY

Želim ti sreću. I ja se sklincima još najlakše savladam,al kad je netko od familije prisutan to je već teže jer poremete sve kaj se poremetiti da pa pucam po šavovima na sve. ja i dalje nekako uspijevam,mada mi se dogodi da povisim ton pa čak i vrisnem al samo prvu riječ pa zašutim i počnem iznova mirno.  :Kiss:

----------


## kristina_zg

Najgore je priznati samom sebi, ali eto, moram se ovdje pridružiti- vrištalica sam!  :Crying or Very sad:   I to u trenucima u kojima nikako ne bih smjela biti!!  (nikad se ne treba biti a pogotovo ne u situacijama kad dijete nešto muči, kad recimo ne može spavati zbog zubića ili tako nešto) I nisam sigurna mogu li promijeniti svoj karakter  ali želim pokušati!!

----------


## Kavin

> Najgore je priznati samom sebi, ali eto, moram se ovdje pridružiti- vrištalica sam!   I to u trenucima u kojima nikako ne bih smjela biti!!  (nikad se ne treba biti a pogotovo ne u situacijama kad dijete nešto muči, kad recimo ne može spavati zbog zubića ili tako nešto) I nisam sigurna mogu li promijeniti svoj karakter  ali želim pokušati!!


       X




> ... ja sam kontrol freak pa čim nije kak sam si zamislila raspoloženje a i fitilj se smanjuju.


       X

Ali kako sam napisala gore : "Mjeeenjaaam se, mjenjam se i nije da me boli, ali mjenjam se ...iz ogledala me gleda netko drugi ne to nisam ja...mjenjam se"   :Sing:

----------


## KORNY

Cure,ja malo "pala". Al idem dalje izborit se za dobro jer inače nebu dobro, već i mm šizi zbog mene i na mene. Molim bilokakav savjet. Držim se dok sam sama s klincima al kad je mm doma ko da pošizim. On je relativno ravnodušan prema svemu kaj klinci rade a ja na to ludim pa puknem u krivom trenu (puno više gluposti rade i puno manje slušaju kad je on doma). HELP   :Sad:

----------


## mikka

a kaj te najcesce izbaci?

----------


## KORNY

to kaj je on totalna flegma,od njega se nemre čut da kaže ne,u biti rijetko. Npr. danas sam išla u dučan i rekla da mogu dobit po dvije napolitanke  a on im je još i smoki uvalio,naravno ručali su li-la. Vuče A zavjese on veli nemoj i nastavi gledat tv ne obaziruči se kaj ona i dalje to radi. U jednu ruku ga kužim jer je malo s njima pa im dopušta sve a u drugu ruku poludim na to. Rekla sam ja njemu al je i na to flegma,kao ja sam prestroga (a čak se za neke gluposti pravim da ne vidim). Ja imam granice koje sam postavila koje se redovito ruše kad je on doma.Mali to još ne kuži al mala točno zna kaj smije kaj ne pa iskorištava priliku kad je tata doma jer zna da bu prošlo i onda ja upozoravam,gutam trpim i na kraju vrisnem.

----------


## mikka

aha, znaci tebe izbaci muz a ne djeca. hm. mozda da ga ne vodis u ducan, i da ne kupujes smokije. mislim, ako bi ga htjela sprijeciti da daje klincima junk onda je najbolje da junk ili nemas u kuci, ili imas dobro sakriven 8) .

slijedece, mislim da bi trebala njega upozoriti da te ustvari njegova nedosljednost izbacuje iz takta i da pripazi na to, ako ne zeli da vices. ako ignorira, sve ono sto bi "potrosila" na klince potrosi na njega. udri ga negdje gdje ce te poslusati, recimo u spavacoj sobi  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

aha, zaboravila sam najbolju foru--pusti ga da se brine o klincima sam neko vrijeme. mislim da ce ubrzo biti spreman za suradnju  :Grin:

----------


## KORNY

Ma rekla ja njemu da me u biti on izbaci iz takta al on ti je "stara raga" pa i dalje pili po svom. Al je meni žao klinaca,taman kad sam našla ovu temu i podršku na njoj on je radio po cijele dane pa se ja 2tj nisam izvrištala na klince (ne mogu reći da nisam povisila ton) i baš sam bila ponosna na sebe,čak mi je i mala potvrdila da je primijetila promjenu i da je tak lijepše. Najveći je problem kaj sam ja mlada postala mama (planirano) sa 20g a on stari tata,34,pa je sad to +4god. Ja sam "vještica" a on "spasitelj". Ja volim da se granice poštuju i ponekad ih malo spustim po zaslugama i dogovoru,al mi je jako bitna disciplina i poslušnost  i kad tog nema ja sam bez pameti. Koliko god mi je teško kad radi po cijele dane toliko ponekad poželim da radi da mi je lakše s klincima probaviti dan,a to sam i njemu rekla i on veli da zna da im sve dopušta al da to netko mora pa sad čekam da prođe njegov go da se vratimo u discipliniran i poslušan svijet.  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

razumijem te--tako je i kod nas, osim po godinama. oboje smo 30-i-nesto godisnjaci. njega cesto nema, pa kad dode bi sve popustao i onda nastaje rasulo, gubi se rutina na koju sam ja navikla i zbog koje su mi zivci koliko-toliko ocuvani. medutim, kad je malo duze s djecom, i sam uvidi koliko je rutina potrebna da neke stvari funkcioniraju, i da je popustljivost u mnogocemu dvosjekli mac  :Grin:  

onda se naglo pocne postovati moja malenkost i ono sto ja kazem  :Grin:

----------


## KORNY

> aha, zaboravila sam najbolju foru--pusti ga da se brine o klincima sam neko vrijeme. mislim da ce ubrzo biti spreman za suradnju


                                                                                    "Uzalud vam trud svirači",njemu je to gušt,a i žao mi je klinaca jer kad pukne,onda pukne na krive situacije.A i nemrem ja to promatrat mirno (rade budalu iz njega a on flegma gleda tv i isključi se iz svega) i opet ja vrisnem. A i kad zagusti opet sam ja tu da uskočim. Baš bum sutra probala većinu stavri prebacit na njega (mada sam već probala pa veli da nemre i kuhat i motat malog pa ja odgovorim da mene nitko ne pite jel ja mogu i uz to još pazit na sve ostalo kaj ide s dvoje djece i onda je muk) Drži fige   :Grin:

----------


## KORNY

Jesmo li nas dvije jedine lude koje u ovo doba pišemo umjesto da spavamo?  :Laughing:                                                                                                          A kaj se tiče spavaće sobe i kazne i na to je postao imun,u prvo vrijeme je palilo  :Laughing:

----------


## Kavin

Što se tiče muža, većinom on nadrapa...sad je najgore, mislim ovih dana kad mi traju plodni dani totalno mi hormoni polude hoću iskočiti iz kože od ludila...na dijete ne mogu vikati pošto sam se ovdje zavjetovala   :Laughing:  , pa mora negdje izaći   :Embarassed: 
Ne znam jel se još kome tako događa, meni se svakako stvar pogoršala nakon poroda, te ovulacije su postale bolnije i stresnije od menge i u tom periodu pucam ko petarda teško se iskontroliram...ima doslovno momenata kad sam svjesna situacije, ali ne odustajem pilim li ga pilim   :Raspa:

----------


## KORNY

jutros veli mm: "sine,sad će mama ustat pa će radit papati"  :Evil or Very Mad:   a ja bila do 3 budna,klinci podivljali. Nakon kaj smo se poklali oko mog vikanja ja čvrsto odlučila da nebum vikala dok je doma neg bum ak treba grizla nokte. tak i tak rijetko vičem kad ga nema,tj ne vičem jer nema potrebe (veli on meni da ne vjeruje da nisam vikala 2 tj)  :Sad:   A kaj se tiče pmsa i poslije menge sam luda

----------


## Kavin

Prekršila sam zavjet ne vikanja   :Sad:  
Prije dva dana došla menga i hormoni poludili i nemrem si pomoć nego sam se morala ići inatiti skupa sa svojim sinom i naravno ja bik on vaga ( s rogovima ), pa ko će popustiti?
Naravno ni ja ni on...već sam otpustila glasnice i izribala ga do daske, a zbog čega zbog gluposti...nije htio obući šlape, a kašlje, nos pun šlajma...
Dobila sam fraze, ja njemu: "obuci šlape" on ništa, ja opet, on ništa i tako jedno sto deset puta i jednostvno se nisam uspjela iskontrolirati puknuo mi je film i završio je na " razmišljanju" u krevetiću...koje naravno nije urodilo plodom.
A nemogu reći da nisam bila svjesna situacije i kuda to vodi, ali svejedno sam išla dalje...i kad smo rješili problem šlapa, on uzme ključeve i ključa po vratima od sobe i tako dođe do vrata regala ( koja su naravno bez ključanice ) i nekaj po njima šarafi, ja mu opet govori da "ne" ( a sve kuha u meni ), totalno me ignorira i ja se izderem da "ne i da prestane" uzmem ključ i on naravno u dreku...ja luda...dalje uletava mm...the end

Eto oni sad spavaju, a ja mozgam kako sam tako dopustila da me izbaci iz takta i za sve krivim hormone i te dane u mjesecu   :Grin: 

Ne dam se, vratit ću se ja na staro i naći svoj "zen"   :Saint:

----------


## KORNY

Kavin draga,i ja.ne da mi se sad pisat jer sam već bila napisala pa mi je pukla veza.uglavnom i ja se izvikala.
ajmo mi ponovo.dajmo si podršku dok se opet vraćamo u nevikanje.pale smo,al to nije strašno jer ćemo ustati i nastaviti.
sad je opet par dana kritično dok se ne vratimo u nevikanje.ja jutros pukla. SRETNO!!!!!!!!  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Kavin

Joj hvala KORNY, možemo mi to   :Kiss:   :Love:  
Evo danas sam se malo izluftala kako bi rekla, muž je popodne radio, ja došla s posla, skuhala i ostalo, G je bio kod bake i dede do navečer...baš mi je to trebalo da malo povratim onaj mentalni sklop za nevikanje...osjećam da je bolje, ali nekako sam fizički iscrpljena, nikako se naspavati ( ni onih par sati, ne govorim da spavam pol dana ), još kad ga zaglavim na forumu u ove večernje i noćne sate...i kad pogledam na sat, a ono prošla ponoć, jedan... :shock: ...i kako onda od sebe očekujem da sutradan budem fit i nerazdražljiva.

Ustvari kad bolje razmislim za sve je forum kriv  :Laughing:

----------


## KORNY

definitivno jr forum glavni krivac.mene je danas S izbacio iz takta jer nije dao da ga vježbam,pa nije htio jest,pa mu se A pridružila,a mm totalna flegma.poludila sam do max al se tješim time da sam bar donekle ok kad mm radi,kolik toliko me slušaju,a ka on dođe doma ko da su vragu iz torbe ispali,tj izbačeni.još gore kaj sam cijeli dan s njima a nemam ih kome ostavitna sat-dva.a tmn kad legnem uovo gluho doba onda se S u zadnjih dva tjedna ko za prokleto probudi.
kad se male ruke slože,sve se može,sve se može.....  :Grin:  
onda možemo i nas dvije.  :Kiss:

----------


## Kavin

Vidim da se utišao ovaj topic pa malo podižem...

Kako ste mamice vrištalice...ko jače vrišti vi ili malci?   :Wink:  

Kod mene je još uvijek svaki dan borba, mogu reći da sam napredovala, ali ima puta kad pokleknem i izgubim taj filign za samokontrolom i teško mi onda nazad, ali velika je razlika od prije što se to dešava u manje postotku...radim na sebi  :Saint: 


Ovaj topic mi je uveliko pomogao da sagledam problem sa više strana i osvjestim se na neki način da može i drugačije i da JA mogu i drugačije, zato mame pišite...pomoći ćemo jedna drugoj zato smo tu..."besplatni broj" za podršku kod pada sistema  :Grin:

----------


## KORNY

a evo,kako koji dan.ima dana da ne povisim tona ima dana ko jučer kad počnem i neznam stan.Na svu sreću takvih je sve manje.Al eto jučer nam je baš bio dan D.Mene čopila gripa,ostala bez glasa,A nemoguća,pa ju S slijedi,a ja molim i molim za mrvu poslušnosti i jednstvno sam navečer pukla i drečala se jedno pol sata   :Crying or Very sad: .Jutros isti scenarij,mene sve boli,ona cvili jer tata mora na posao a ona to ne želi,pa je usput i S rasplakala i ja pukla onako ranom zorom.
Al sam odlučila da danas više neću vikati,ako zbog ničeg,onda zbog svog grla,da me brže prođe,pa da moguvikat bez bolova   :Laughing:

----------


## flower

kaze meni teta iz vrtica da je moja na odgovor da li ih tucu kod kuce i koje su kazne rekla - ne tucu i mi nemamo kazni, ali imamo deranja   :Grin:  znaci - problem uocen  :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

meni je super krenula ta samokontrola i autocenzura, što znači da ne dreknem nakon tri nego nakon 23 minute u manjem opsegu nego inače.
i onda se prvo razbolio J, pa onda i T i krenuo je neprekidan cvilež, a moji živci tanani...
pa su ozdravili i nastavili cvilit danima... sve dok T nije rekao bratu"sad nećemo više, samo što ne počne mama drečat"
a 
bez obzira na to što je problem uočen, mama još uvijek dosta često drekne  :Embarassed:

----------


## sanja74

Da vam se i ja pridružim.

Što sam više trudna (umorna, iscrpljena, ma svakakva..) sve više vičem.
U situacijama u kojima inače ne bi ni reagirala, sad povisim glas na prvu. I bude mi žao već dok mi se oblikuju riječi i ton u glavi. Al se ne mogu ni isključiti. 

Keti je u fazi cviljenja, puzanja, mijaukanja.. a ja to nikako ne mogu podnjeti. Lijepo je molim da razgovjetno priča punim rečenicama sa mnom (mogla je to s godinu i pol bez problema!) ali ne.. I onda naprći usnicu, počne joj drhtati, okice se orose, a meni žao, žao, žao...

----------


## Kavin

> pa su ozdravili i nastavili cvilit danima... sve dok T nije rekao bratu"sad nećemo više, samo što ne počne mama drečat"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ovo je zakon, definitivno - problem uočen od svih umješanih strana!!


Teško je kad mi slušamo njih kako cendrrraju...cvillleee...i još štošta na cccc...a njima je problem i odmah orose okice kad mi dreknemo, teško nama kuku lele  :Grin:  

Kad bi u tim fazama mogla nekako stisnuti "mute" ili ignor gumb sve bi dala...e daleko sam ja od savršenog roditelja  :Raspa:  

Jednostavno ne kužim kako odreagirati kad se takva situacija pojavi ili kako mu objasniti da nešto ne smije i to bez vikanja, kad je tada on taj koji vrlo vješto upotrebljava svoju mogućnost da mene izignorira, a meni para na uši, a prag tolerancije sve manji.
Onda ako doprem do njega i čuje da nešto ne smije ili da treba ovo ili ono počinje protest bacakanje po podu, tu i tamo hiti koji autić "slučajno" s garniture, pa onda još jedan, pa još jedan...ja kipim...on divlja...i tako to vodi znate već kamo  :/
Kako u tom trenu si pomoći i nekako okrenuti situaciju?
nekad uspijem, ali ponekad kao da smo krenuli na put bez povratka.

----------


## modesty71

Neko vrijeme se već trudim ne vikati. Na žalost, jučer sam imala epizodu. Navečer sam već bila totalno krepana i psihički iscjeđena, ali ona se do 10h nije dala u krevet (sve radi usporeno samo da ne bi išla spavati). I tak sam izgubila živce i izderala se na nju   :Sad:  , a ona se rasplakala i tužno mi dala do znanja da 'će si sad morati tražiti novu mamu'  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . Ne moram vam ni reći kak mi je bilo bad. Tad sam se i ja rasplakala, i ispričala joj se kaj sam vikala, i objasnila da sam zbog spleta okolnosti tanka sa živcima i da mi je žao, te ju zamolila da mi pomogne tak da ujutro i navečer bude ipak malo 'suradljivija'. I obećala je da bude   :Saint:  

Nisam uspjela pročitati sve postove pa se ispričavam ak je netko to već spomenuo prije mene. Ima jedna SUUUUPERRR knjiga o nevikanju:

http://www.superknjizara.hr/index.ph...d_knjiga=26458

"Odgojite svoje dijete bez vikanja". Genijalna je, i primjenjiva ne samo na roditeljstvo nego općenito na međuljudske odnose, toplo preporučam. Otkad sam ju pročitala puno manje vičem. Kao što rekoh, još nisam uspjela svladati one najstresnije situacije - ujutro odlazak u vrtić, na posao - tu totalno gubim živce, i navečer kad sam već na rubu snage a ona se neće spremiti u krevet. Mislim da u prosjeku vičem svaki peti, šesti dan. Ostalo sam cool :D .

----------


## kahna

Hajde jedan savjet.
Ja sam slučajno skužila, inače stvarno ne vičem.
Pa mogu reći skoro nikad.
Ali kad me Luka ne doživljava kaj mu govorim, i dira i dira dalje - približim mu se i ŠAPNEM, ne baš onak skroz tiho, ali šapat je.
I fakat prestane, valjda je bitna promjena "jačine" glasa.
Ne znam dal to djeluje samo kod Luke ili bi moglo uroditi plodom  :?

----------


## Kavin

Vrijedi probati, nemam kaj za izgubiti.

Knjigu sam kupila nedavno, ali nikako da nađem vremena da ju pročitam :/ 
jedino da se odreknem forumiranja pa u to vrijeme prihvatim knjige...inače pročitala sam nekih 30-tak stranica jedno veče i ima smisla, komentirat će skroz kad dođem do kraja  :Wink:

----------


## EvaMONA

Slučajno sam nabasala na ovu temu i pitam se da li su sve mame vikalice zauvijek zauzdale vikanje???
Ja nisam pa podižem temu. Meni dođe žao moje T. koja je totalna mirnica jer u žaru prepirke s bistricom br. 1 počnem rigati vatru na sve što se pomakne. E. je živa, živa i tvrdoglava od kad se rodila, ali nikad nisam vikala dok me djeca brojčano nisu nadjačala. Najgora sam si bila oko bebinih 3-4 mj. pa sam se primirila i opet eksplozija na moru kad je bistrica br. 1 morala teškom prilagodbom na promjenu lokacije satrati naše živce i dovesti me do jednog od rijetkih javnih urlatorskih performansa gdje sam skoro propala u zemlju što od jada što od srama. Morala sam moje sveto trojstvo poslati da sami odklipsaju ostatak puta do apartmana, a ja sjela na prvi kamen i suza suzu stiže. Eto toliko sam vikala. 
Nakon 2,5 g. božanstvenog sklada između E. i MM i njemu polako popuštaju živci pa sad on sve češće drekne na mezimicu i tu tek kad njega čujem bolje vidim koliko mi se to ne sviđa i nema efekta. Al lakše je reći njemu da ne pretjera i smiri se nego to sam napraviti.
Uglavnom predlažem da ponovo malo uz grupnu podršku osvjestimo dobrobit nevikanja.

----------


## Ninči

Evo i mene ovdje....moju curku uhvatila faza "lude 2 godine" pa se sve češće nađem u situaciji da nekontrolirano vrištim. Kud valjda i ovi trudnički hormoni pa mi se sve teže kontrolirati. Onda dobijem packu: "Nemoj damit!" pa duboko udahnem i dođem sebi. Što je najgore-ne vidim apsolutno nikakvog učinka tog vrištanja jer moja curka nastavi gdje je i stala. Mislim da bih samo sebi uštedjela hrpu živaca da prestanem vrištati jer na kraju se stvarno osjećam jadno i isfrustrirano i tužno i bezvrijedno jer toliko vrištim. Probat ću i ja s metodom dubokog disanja  :Smile:

----------


## EvaMONA

Ninči drži se! Ja po novom odem u drugu sobu i zatvorim vrata, taman na toliko da me prođe prvi val i kad jednom povratim racionalni um nekako se lakše ohladim i dogovorim s njom.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ja cu se sramezljivo prikljuciti, te epizode dernjave (koje su btw bez ikakvog efekta, naravno) vise idu meni na zivce nego klincima   
> Prije nisam bila takva, meni su triger moji slabi zivci, ali vrijeme je da se spustim na zemlju i stanem na loptu.
> 
> MM mi stalno govori, nemoj dizati glas nego ga spusti, visoke tonove zamjeni niskim, vise efekta se postize.
> Mogu priznati, kod njega to pali, kada on spusti glas i kaze "Mooolim?" svi posjedaju na pod od straha  :? skupa samnom   
> 
> Dakle od sljedeceg tjedna, dnevne ispovjedi vristalica, na ovom mjestu...to be continued...


woow, stvarno je super procitati svoj post star 2 godine i primjetiti da si se promjenio  :Heart: 

Iskreno, ne sjecam se kada sam zadnji puta digla glas na svoju djecu...davno je to bilo.
Nadam se da ce tako i ostati  :Klap:

----------

